# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Vuelta a España 2015 -peli

## Googol

Pelaillaanpas taas. Eli lyhyesti ideana on kasata 10 hengen joukkue ja kerätä mahdollisimman paljon pisteitä. Ja jotta aika ei ihan tylsäksi kävisi, niin joukkueeseen saa tehdä muutaman vaihdonkin.

*Valinnat ja vaihdot*

*Joukkueeseen valitaan 10 ajajaa, jotka maksavat yhteensä enintään 10 000. Kisan aikana saa tehdä 8 vaihtoa* (pitäen joukkueen arvon maksimissaan 10 000:ssa. Samaan aikaan saa tehdä useamman vaihdon. Ennen etapin alkua tehdyt vaihdot tulevat voimaan sille etapille, etapin aikana tehdyt vaihdot seuraavalle. Ennen kisan alkua tehtyjä vaihtoja ei lasketa 8:aan, ja vaihtoja saa muuttaa/perua ennen sen etapin alkua, jolla ne tulevat voimaan.

*Pisteytys*

Tavalliset etapit ja aika-ajo:
Tulokset: 100-70-50-35-30-25-20-16-13-10-7-5-3-2-1 pistettä
Paidat: 25-20-20-15 pistettä sille jolla on punainen-vihreä-pilkku-valkoinen paita yllä etapin aikana
Paras joukkue: 5 pistettä kaikille kisassa mukana oleville
Pisimpään irtiotossa: 10 pistettä

Joukkueaika-ajo:
40-28-20-14-12-10-8-6-5-4-3-2-1 joukkueen mukana maaliin tuleville, puolitetut pisteet muille.

Alkuperäisen ajajan bonus:
Ajajat, jotka ovat olleet alusta loppuun joukkueessa, saavat etapeilta ansaitsemiinsa pisteisiin 20% bonuksen kisan lopussa.

Lopputulokset:
Ajajat saavat pisteitä heidän sijoituksiensa mukaisesti. Nämä pisteet kerrotaan ajettuen etappien määrällä siitä hetkestä lähtien kun viimeksi otit ajajan joukkueeseesi. Pisteet ovat

Yleiskilpailu: 25-20-18-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-7-7-6-6-5-3-2-2-1-1
Piste ja mäkikisat: 10-7-5-3-3-2-2-1-1-1
Yhdistelmäkisa: 5-4-3-2-1
Joukkuekisa: 2-1-1 (kaikille joukkueesta maaliin ajaville)

Eli jos otit ajajan joukkueeseesi etapin 8 jälkeen ja hän oli 2. kokonaiskisassa ja 3. mäkikisassa, saat (20+5)*13=325 pistettä.

*Ajajien hinnat*

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
----------------------------
3000 - FROOME Chris
3000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
----------------------------
2500 - ARU Fabio
2500 - SAGAN Peter
----------------------------
2000 - LANDA Mikel
2000 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
2000 - BOUHANNI Nacer
2000 - DEGENKOLB John
----------------------------
1500 - HENAO Sergio
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
----------------------------
1000 - AMADOR Andrey
1000 - ARROYO David
1000 - (BARDET Romain)
1000 - BETANCUR Carlos
1000 - DUARTE Fabio
1000 - MARTIN Daniel
1000 - MORENO Daniel
1000 - NIEVE Mikel
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
1000 - SANCHEZ Samuel
1000 - TALANSKY Andrew
1000 - THOMAS Geraint
1000 - VAN DEN Broeck Jurgen
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian
1000 - CHAVANEL Sylvain
1000 - DRUCKER Jean-Pierre
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - EWAN Caleb
1000 - GERRANS Simon
1000 - MEZGEC Luka
1000 - PELUCCHI Matteo
----------------------------
500 - Muut

----------


## Tenbosse

2500 Fabio Aru
2000 Purito Rodriguez
1000 Daniel Moreno
1500 Pozzovivo
500 Tom Van Asbroeck
500 Tyler Farrar
500 Juan Jose Lobato
500 Kris Boeckmans
500 Amets Txurruka
500 Gianni Meersman

----------


## TetedeCourse

2500 - ARU Fabio
2000 - LANDA Mikel
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - MAS Luis 
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - ROJAS Jose
500 - BOECKMANS Kris 
500 - STUYVEN Jasper

----------


## OK93

Team OK:

2500 ARU Fabio
2000 NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 MAJKA Rafal
1000 DUMOULIN Tom
500 ATAPUMA Darwin
500 DE LA CRUZ David
500 KEIZER Martijn
500 MAS BONET Luis
500 MEINTJES Louis
500 SANCHEZ Luis Leon

yht. 10 000

----------


## PK30

2000 - LANDA Mikel
2000 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 - DOMBROWSKI Joe
500 - IMPEY Darryl
500 - TROFIMOV Yuri
500 - DE CLERCQ Bart
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - MEINTJES Louis
----------------------------
10000

----------


## Centerplace

Team Centerplace.

2500 - ARU Fabio
2000 - BOUHANNI Nacer
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
500 - VAN ASBROEK Tom
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny

10000/10000

----------


## Paolo

2500 Aru Fabio
2000 Nibali Vincenzo
1000 Cancellara Fabian
1000 Nieve Mikel
1000 Thomas Geraint
500  Visconti Giovanni
500  Cataldo Dario
500  De Marchi Allessandro
500  Kiryienka Vasili
500  Roche Nicholas

----------


## Hippo

Valverde A 3000
Nibali V 2000
Talansky A 1000
Thomas G 1000
Van Asbroeck T 500
Vanendert J 500
Terpstra N 500
Keisse I 500
Burghardt M 500
Minard S 500

----------


## tiger

Team tiger ilmoittautuu mukaan:


vaihdot 0/8






1
FROOME Chris
3000

2
RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
2000

3
PELUCCHI Matteo
1000

4
EWAN Caleb
1000

5
VELITS Peter
500

6
TERPSTRA Niki
500

7
REZA Kevin
500

8
MOSER Moreno
500

9
KIRYIENKA Vasili
500

10
IMPEY Daryl
500


yht.
10000

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Uskon, että Froomen mainostettu hyytyminen Tourin loppua kohti oli vain tietoista säästelyä ja kontrolli pysyi. Niinpä CF kapuksi ja
Team Happo-Kriisipankki:

3000 Froome Chris
1500 Pozzovivo Domenico
1000 Martin Daniel
1000 Dumoulin Tom
1000 Van Den Brock Jurgen
500 Tepstra Niki
500 Reza Kevin
500 Impey Daryl
500 de Marchi Alessandro
500 Atapuma Darwin

----------


## Pesonito

Andy & Fränk

2500 ARU Fabio
2000 DEGENGOLB John
1500 VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 CANCELLARA Fabian
500 SCHLECK Fränk
500 VAN POPPEL Danny
500 KIRYIENKA Vasil
500 TEPSTRA Niki
500 TIRALONGO Paolo
500 SANCHES Luis Leon

----------


## maupa

2500     ARU Fabio
2500     SAGAN Peter
1500     POZZOVIVO Domenico
500     DE MARCHI Alessandro
500     ELISSONDE Kenny
500     NIEMIEC Przemyslaw
500     PLAZA MOLINA Ruben
500     ROCHE Nicolas
500     TERPSTRA Niki
500     VANENDERT Jelle

----------


## Mikha

2500
Aru
Fabio

2000
Degenkolb
John

1500
 Majka
Rafal

1000
 Martin
Daniel

500
 Schleck
Fränk

500
Chavez
Esteban

500
Torres
Rodolfo

500
 Txurruka
Amets

500
 Van Poppel
Danny

500
 De Clerq
Bart



10 000 / 10 000

----------


## Googol

> 500 Tyler Farrar
> 500 Juan Jose Lobato
> 500 Gianni Meersman







> 500 - TROFIMOV Yuri



Eivät starttaa.

----------


## kukavaa

Froome 3000
Landa 2000
Rolland 1000
D. Martin 1000 
Visconti 500
Impey 500
Vellits 500
Niemiec 500
De Clerq 500
Chavez 500

----------


## M. Rontti

3000 - FROOME Chris
2000 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 - DE CLERCQ Bart
500 - NIEMIEC Przemyslaw
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - ELISSONDE Kenny
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
500 - TORRES Rodolfo

----------


## JandoA

2000 NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500 POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 TERPSTRA Niki
500 CHAVES Esteban
500 VAN POPPEL Danny
500 NIEMIEC Przemyslaw
500 SCHLECK Fränk
500 BOECKMANS Kris

----------


## mjjk

2500 - ARU Fabio
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - MARTIN Daniel
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
500 - SCHLECK Frank
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - TEPSTRA Niki
500 - CATALDO Dario
500 - ATAPUMA Darwin

----------


## JTu

Tällaisella joukkueella liikkeelle eli Team JTu:

3000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
2000 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1000 - ARROYO David
1000 - MORENO Daniel
500 - ATAPUMA Darwin
500 - NIEMIEC Przemyslaw
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - SCHLECK Fränk
500 - TORRES Rodolfo
500 - TXURRUKA Amets

10 000

----------


## Kossu

Team Kossu ilmoittautuu:
Nacer Bouhanni 2000 
                             Fabio Aru 2500    
Rafal Majka 1500                                          
Darwin Atapuma 500
Luis Mas Bonet 500  
Niki Terpstra 500
Alessandro de Marchi 500                
Kevin Reza 500
Vasili Kiriyenka 500      
Premyszlav  Niemiec 500

----------


## verano

Näillä kohti Madridia:

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - HENAO Sergio
1000 - SANCHEZ Samuel
1000 - MARTIN Daniel
500 - TXURRUKA Amets
500 - TORRES Rodolfo
500 - KISERLOVSKI Robert
500 - NIEMIEC Przemyslav
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin
500 - ARDILA Alex

----------


## ManseMankeli

Tunteella ja taidottomuudella tehdäänn ManseMankelin joukkue  :Hymy: 
3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - THOMAS Geraint
500  - ROCHE Nicolas
500 -  ATAPUMA Darwin
500 -  TERPSTRA Niki
500 -  NIEMIEC Przemyslaw
500 -  CHAVES Esteban 
500 -  DE MARCHI Alessandro
= 10 000
Kiitos Googol, on tää vaan hieno peli!

----------


## Frosty

Team Frosty kiittää, kumartaa ja ilmoittautuu viivalle:

3000 - FROOME Christopher
2500 - ARU Fabio
1000 - SANCHEZ Samuel
500 - DE MARCHI Alessandro
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - TSURRUKA Arnets
500 -  NIEMIEC Przemyslaw
500 - SCHLECK Fränk
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - ELISSONDE Kenny

Yhteensä: 10 000
Vaihdot: 0/8

----------


## Googol

> 500 - KISERLOVSKI Robert



Ei starttaa.

----------


## J_K

2500 - ARU Fabio
2000 - LANDA Mikel
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - ATAPUMA John Darwin
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - BERHANE Natnael
500 - DE CLERCQ Bart
500 - DOMBROWSKI Joe

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Päästetäänpä taas Jussi kapteeniksi

Joukkue:
Jussi Veikkanen 5000
Chris Froome 3000
Nacer Bouhanni 2000
Samuel Sanchez 1000
Caleb Ewan 1000
Kevin Reza 500
Niki Terpstra 500
Jose Joaquin Rojas 500
Luis Meitjes 500
Bart de Clercq 500

----------


## Indurain

3000 VALVERDE Alejandro 
2000 DEGENKOLB John
1500 MAJKA Rafal
500   TERPSTRA Niki
500 FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
500   VISCONTI Giovanni 
500   ATAPUMA John Darwin
500   KIRYJENKA Vasil
500   CHAVES Rubio Esteban
500   SANCHEZ Luis Leon

  10 000  
  Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## Helmez

1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - TALANSKY Andrew
1000 - AMADOR Andrey
1000 - EWAN Caleb
500 - TXURRUKA Amets
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - TERPSTRA Niki

----------


## herne

3000 Froome Chris
2500 Aru Fabio
1000 Thomas Gerraint
500 Sanchez Luis Leon
500 Visconti Giovanni
500 Navarro Daniel
500 Roche Nicolas
500 Niemiec Przemyslaw
500 Terpstra Niki
500 Cataldo Dario

----------


## verano

(500 - KISERLOVSKI Robert-> )
500 -  BILBAO Pello

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - HENAO Sergio
1000 - SANCHEZ Samuel
1000 - MARTIN Daniel
500 - TXURRUKA Amets
500 - TORRES Rodolfo
500 - NIEMIEC Przemyslav
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin
500 - ARDILA Alex

----------


## Velluz

2500 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - DE MARCHI Allessandro
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
500 - ROJAS Jose
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - ROCHE Nicholas
500 - TXURRUKA Amets

10 000
Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## pulmark

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
500 - REZA Kevin 
500 - MAS Lluis
500 - TXURRUKA Amets
500 - DE MARCHI Alessandro
500 - VERONA Carlos
500 - CHAVES Esteban

Yhteensä 10000 
Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Googol

SAGAN Peter 2 500
NIBALI Vincenzo 2 000
POZZOVIVO Domenico 1 500
PELUCCHI Matteo 1 000
VAN ASBROECK Tom 500
BOECKMANS Kris 500
TERPSTRA Niki 500
CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban 500
DOMBROWSKI Joseph Lloyd 500
VAN POPPEL Danny 500

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	1	*

1.	40	-	BMC RACING TEAM
2.	28	-	TINKOFF - SAXO
3.	20	-	ORICA GREENEDGE
4.	14	-	TEAM LOTTO NL - JUMBO
5.	12	-	ETIXX - QUICK STEP
6.	10	-	TREK FACTORY RACING
7.	8	-	LOTTO - SOUDAL
8.	6	-	CAJA RURAL-SEGUROS RGA
9.	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM
10.	4	-	COFIDIS, SOLUTIONS CRÉDITS
11.	3	-	IAM CYCLING
12.	2	-	LAMPRE - MERIDA
13.	1	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM

TIlanne 

1.	142	ManseMankelin joukkue
2.	139	Indurain
3.	139	Velluz
4.	127	pulmark
5.	120	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
6.	115	Helmez
7.	114	Team Centerplace
8.	105	mjjk
9.	105	Team Kossu
10.	103	Team OK
11.	103	JandoA
12.	100	Team Frosty
13.	96	kukavaa
14.	96	Googol
15.	95	Team tiger
16.	93	maupa
17.	92	Hippo
18.	89	Salaliittoteoria
19.	85	Pesonito
20.	83	Mikha
21.	77	M. Rontti
22.	73	PK30
23.	70	Team JTu
24.	58	Paolo
25.	55	J_K
26.	46	TetedeCourse
27.	29	Tenbosse
28.	26	herne
29.	25	verano

----------


## PK30

500 - TROFIMOV Yuri -> 500 - CHAVES Esteban

2000 - LANDA Mikel
2000 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 - DOMBROWSKI Joe
500 - IMPEY Darryl
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - DE CLERCQ Bart
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - MEINTJES Louis
----------------------------
10000

Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## Hippo

Oh man, lähtee liikkeelle samaa rataa kuin Touri. Pakko vaihto 1/8 Nibali ulos, Rodrigues sisään.

Valverde A 3000
Rodriguez J 2000
Talansky A 1000
Thomas G 1000
Van Asbroeck T 500
Vanendert J 500
Terpstra N 500
Keisse I 500
Burghardt M 500
Minard S 500

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	2	*

1.	100	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
2.	70	-	DUMOULIN Tom
3.	50	-	ROCHE Nicholas
4.	35	-	MARTIN Daniel
5.	30	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
6.	25	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
7.	20	-	FROOME Christopher
8.	16	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
9.	13	-	MORENO FERNANDEZ Daniel
10.	10	-	ARU Fabio
11.	7	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
12.	5	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
13.	3	-	SICARD Romain
14.	2	-	JIM Songezo
15.	1	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay

time jersey:	25	-	VELITS Peter
points jersey:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
mountain jersey:	20	-	MEYER Cameron
combination jersey:	15	-	KEIZER Martijn
most combative:	10	-	GONCALVES Jose
best team:	5	-	TEAM SKY

Tulokset 

1.	190	kukavaa
2.	185	ManseMankelin joukkue
3.	145	Mikha
4.	131	JandoA
5.	130	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
6.	125	pulmark
7.	123	Team Centerplace
8.	121	Indurain
9.	120	Googol
10.	106	PK30
11.	105	Velluz
12.	95	Team OK
13.	95	herne
14.	90	Team Frosty
15.	87	Paolo
16.	85	Team tiger
17.	85	maupa
18.	85	J_K
19.	85	TetedeCourse
20.	71	Helmez
21.	65	verano
22.	59	Team JTu
23.	53	Tenbosse
24.	50	Team Kossu
25.	46	mjjk
26.	26	M. Rontti
27.	25	Salaliittoteoria
28.	21	Hippo
29.	16	Pesonito

TIlanne 

1.	327	ManseMankelin joukkue
2.	286	kukavaa
3.	260	Indurain
4.	252	pulmark
5.	250	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
6.	244	Velluz
7.	237	Team Centerplace
8.	234	JandoA
9.	228	Mikha
10.	216	Googol
11.	198	Team OK
12.	190	Team Frosty
13.	186	Helmez
14.	180	Team tiger
15.	179	PK30
16.	178	maupa
17.	155	Team Kossu
18.	151	mjjk
19.	145	Paolo
20.	140	J_K
21.	131	TetedeCourse
22.	129	Team JTu
23.	121	herne
24.	114	Salaliittoteoria
25.	113	Hippo
26.	103	M. Rontti
27.	101	Pesonito
28.	90	verano
29.	82	Tenbosse





> Vaihdot 1/8



Joukkueen täydentämiset starttaamattomien tilalle on menneet ilman kulutettuja vaihtoja (paitsi jos myöhäisestä valinnasta on selvää hyötyä, esim. ottaa paidan haltijan).

----------


## Googol

Sehän meni putkeen. Eka varsinainen etappi ja 2 ukkoa pihalla.

Nibali -> Purito
Pelucchi -> Dumoulin

----------


## mjjk

Ensimmäinen vaihto:

CATALDO -> CHAVES

Uusi joukkue:
2500 - ARU Fabio
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - MARTIN Daniel
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
500 - SCHLECK Frank
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - TEPSTRA Niki
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - ATAPUMA Darwin

----------


## OK93

Nibalille kenkää, tonni pankkiin ja Martin sisään.

2500 ARU Fabio
1500 MAJKA Rafal
1000 DUMOULIN Tom
1000 MARTIN Daniel
500 ATAPUMA Darwin
500 DE LA CRUZ David
500 KEIZER Martijn
500 MAS BONET Luis
500 MEINTJES Louis
500 SANCHEZ Luis Leon

yht. 9000, 1/8

----------


## Paolo

Nibali siis ulos ->  RODRIGUEZ Joaquim

Vaihto 1/8

----------


## tiger

Jaahas, ensimmäisen vaihdoin paikka, Purito Rodriguez ulos (2000), John Degenkolb (2000) sisään:

team tiger
vaihdot 1/8






1
FROOME Chris
3000

2
DEGENKOLB John
2000

3
PELUCCHI Matteo
1000

4
EWAN Caleb
1000

5
VELITS Peter
500

6
TERPSTRA Niki
500

7
REZA Kevin
500

8
MOSER Moreno
500

9
KIRYIENKA Vasili
500

10
IMPEY Daryl
500


yht.
10000

----------


## Frosty

Niemiec ulos, Chaves sisään.

----------


## JandoA

Vaihto 1/8, Nibali ulos ja 1000 - MARTIN Daniel sisään. Tonni varalle myöhempiä vaihtoja varten.

----------


## M. Rontti

500 - NIEMIEC Przemyslaw => 500 - CHAVES Esteban
2000 - NIBALI Vincenzo => 2000 - DEGENKOLB John

-------------------------------------------------------------
3000 - FROOME Chris
2000 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 - DE CLERCQ Bart
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - ELISSONDE Kenny
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
500 - TORRES Rodolfo
------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Cybbe

3000 - FROOME Chris
2000 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
500 - DE CLERCQ Bart
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - ELISSONDE Kenny
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
500 - TORRES Rodolfo

----------


## Kossu

1. Vaihto Niemiec > Chavez
Nacer Bouhanni 2000 
                             Fabio Aru 2500    
Rafal Majka 1500                                          
Darwin Atapuma 500
Luis Mas Bonet 500  
Niki Terpstra 500
Alessandro de Marchi 500                
Kevin Reza 500
Vasili Kiriyenka 500
Esteban Chavez 500
Rahat 9500/10000

----------


## Tenbosse

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti *Tenbosse*  
>                  500 Tyler Farrar
> 500 Juan Jose Lobato
> 500 Gianni Meersman
>  Alkujaan tämän lähetti *PK30*  
>                  500 - TROFIMOV Yuri
> 
> 
> 
> Eivät starttaa.



Reissut haittaa taas pelaamista. Vaihdetaan tuon kolmikon tilalle:

Nicolas Roche
Esteban Chaves
Jasper Stvuyven

----------


## J_K

500 - DOMBROWSKI Joe ---> 500 - CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban

2500 - ARU Fabio
2000 - LANDA Mikel
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - ATAPUMA John Darwin
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - BERHANE Natnael
500 - DE CLERCQ Bart
500 - CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban

1/8

----------


## ManseMankeli

1/8 vaihto
NIEMIEC Przemyslaw tilalle Kiryienka Vasili

nyt siis
3000 - FROOME Chris
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - THOMAS Geraint
500  - ROCHE Nicolas
500 -  ATAPUMA Darwin
500 -  TERPSTRA Niki
500 -  KIRYIENKA Vasili
500 -  CHAVES Esteban 
500 -  DE MARCHI Alessandro
= 10 000

----------


## maupa

Niemiec -> Chaves

----------


## tiger

Vielä taidan ehtiä ennen päivän etappi, eli vaihto 2: Kevin Reza (500) ulos, Esteban Chaves (500) sisään:


vaihdot 2/8






1
FROOME Chris
3000

2
DEGENKOLB John
2000

3
PELUCCHI Matteo
1000

4
EWAN Caleb
1000

5
VELITS Peter
500

6
TERPSTRA Niki
500

7
CHAVES Esteban
500

8
MOSER Moreno
500

9
KIRYIENKA Vasili
500

10
IMPEY Daryl
500


yht.
10000

----------


## Pesonito

Vaihto1: TIRALONGO Paolo -> VELITS Peter


Joukkue nyt:

					Andy & Fränk

 2500 ARU Fabio
 2000 DEGENGOLB John
 1500 VAN GARDEREN Tejay
 1000 CANCELLARA Fabian
 500 SCHLECK Fränk
 500 VAN POPPEL Danny
 500 KIRYIENKA Vasil
 500 TEPSTRA Niki
 500 VELITS Peter
 500 SANCHES Luis Leon

----------


## Pesonito

Vaihto 2: CANCELLARA Fabian -> MARTIN Daniel

Joukkue nyt:

					Andy & Fränk

 2500 ARU Fabio
 2000 DEGENGOLB John
 1500 VAN GARDEREN Tejay
 1000 MARTIN Daniel
 500 SCHLECK Fränk
 500 VAN POPPEL Danny
 500 KIRYIENKA Vasil
 500 TEPSTRA Niki
 500 VELITS Peter
 500 SANCHES Luis Leon

----------


## Velluz

1000 - CANCELLARA Fabian -> 500 ZUBELDIA Haimar

2500 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - ZUBELDIA Haimar
500 - DE MARCHI Allessandro
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
500 - ROJAS Jose
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - ROCHE Nicholas
500 - TXURRUKA Amets

9500
Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## mjjk

Vaihto 2/8

Rolland -> DUMOULIN

Uusi joukkue:
2500 - ARU Fabio
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - MARTIN Daniel
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - SCHLECK Frank
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - TEPSTRA Niki
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - ATAPUMA Darwin

----------


## Hippo

> Oh man, lähtee liikkeelle samaa rataa kuin Touri.



 osa 2. Pakkovaihto 2/8 Burghardt ulos, Rosskopf J sisään.

Valverde A 3000
Rodriguez J 2000
Talansky A 1000
Thomas G 1000
Van Asbroeck T 500
Vanendert J 500
Terpstra N 500
Keisse I 500
Rosskopf J 500
Minard S 500

----------


## JTu

Vaihto 1: NIEMIEC Przemyslaw -> BRAMBILLA Gianluca

----------


## Cybbe

1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay > 1000 - MARTIN Daniel
 2000 - DEGENKOLB John > 2500 - SAGAN Peter

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	3	*

1.	100	-	SAGAN Peter
2.	70	-	BOUHANNI Nacer
3.	50	-	DEGENKOLB John
4.	35	-	DRUCKER Jean Pierre
5.	30	-	RICHEZE Ariel Maximiliano
6.	25	-	SBARAGLI Kristian
7.	20	-	DOCKER Mitchell
8.	16	-	STUYVEN Jasper
9.	13	-	REYNES MIMO Vicente
10.	10	-	VAN ASBROECK Tom
11.	7	-	MAES Nikolas
12.	5	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
13.	3	-	VAN WINDEN Dennis
14.	2	-	BARBERO CUESTA Carlos
15.	1	-	RUBIANO CHAVEZ Miguel Angel

time jersey:	25	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
points jersey:	20	-	DUMOULIN Tom
mountain jersey:	20	-	PEDRAZA MORALES Walter Fernando
combination jersey:	15	-	ROCHE Nicholas
most combative:	10	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
best team:	5	-	TEAM LOTTO NL - JUMBO

Tulokset 

1.	160	Googol
2.	115	Velluz
3.	115	maupa
4.	110	Team Centerplace
5.	75	Indurain
6.	75	Mikha
7.	75	PK30
8.	75	M. Rontti
9.	70	Team Kossu
10.	70	Salaliittoteoria
11.	50	Team tiger
12.	50	Pesonito
13.	40	ManseMankelin joukkue
14.	40	Team Frosty
15.	36	TetedeCourse
16.	25	kukavaa
17.	25	pulmark
18.	25	JandoA
19.	25	Team OK
20.	25	mjjk
21.	20	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
22.	20	Helmez
23.	20	J_K
24.	15	Paolo
25.	15	herne
26.	15	Hippo
27.	15	Tenbosse
28.	0	Team JTu
29.	0	verano
30.	0	Cybbe

TIlanne 

1.	376	Googol
2.	367	ManseMankelin joukkue
3.	359	Velluz
4.	347	Team Centerplace
5.	335	Indurain
6.	311	kukavaa
7.	303	Mikha
8.	293	maupa
9.	277	pulmark
10.	270	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
11.	259	JandoA
12.	256	PK30
13.	252	Team OK
14.	230	Team Frosty
15.	230	Team tiger
16.	225	Team Kossu
17.	206	Helmez
18.	186	Salaliittoteoria
19.	178	M. Rontti
20.	176	mjjk
21.	167	TetedeCourse
22.	160	Paolo
23.	160	J_K
24.	151	Pesonito
25.	136	herne
26.	129	Team JTu
27.	128	Hippo
28.	97	Tenbosse
29.	90	verano
30.	0	Cybbe

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	4	*

1.	100	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	MORENO FERNANDEZ Daniel
4.	35	-	ROCHE Nicholas
5.	30	-	GONCALVES Jose
6.	25	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
7.	20	-	SIMON Julien
8.	16	-	MAJKA Rafal
9.	13	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
10.	10	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
11.	7	-	HARDY Romain
12.	5	-	HENAO MONTOYA Sergio
13.	3	-	DUMOULIN Tom
14.	2	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
15.	1	-	FROOME Christopher

time jersey:	25	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
points jersey:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	DUMOULIN Tom
most combative:	10	-	IRIZAR ARANBURU Markel
best team:	5	-	TEAM SKY

Tulokset 

1.	175	Team JTu
2.	171	Velluz
3.	170	Googol
4.	167	maupa
5.	156	Indurain
6.	152	Tenbosse
7.	130	Hippo
8.	109	ManseMankelin joukkue
9.	81	Team Frosty
10.	80	Paolo
11.	66	pulmark
12.	62	JandoA
13.	55	J_K
14.	51	Mikha
15.	51	herne
16.	46	Team tiger
17.	41	kukavaa
18.	41	M. Rontti
19.	41	Cybbe
20.	40	Team Centerplace
21.	40	Team Kossu
22.	37	PK30
23.	37	mjjk
24.	36	Helmez
25.	34	Team OK
26.	26	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
27.	23	verano
28.	20	TetedeCourse
29.	6	Salaliittoteoria
30.	5	Pesonito

TIlanne 

1.	546	Googol
2.	530	Velluz
3.	491	Indurain
4.	476	ManseMankelin joukkue
5.	460	maupa
6.	387	Team Centerplace
7.	354	Mikha
8.	352	kukavaa
9.	343	pulmark
10.	321	JandoA
11.	311	Team Frosty
12.	304	Team JTu
13.	296	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
14.	293	PK30
15.	286	Team OK
16.	276	Team tiger
17.	265	Team Kossu
18.	258	Hippo
19.	249	Tenbosse
20.	242	Helmez
21.	240	Paolo
22.	219	M. Rontti
23.	215	J_K
24.	213	mjjk
25.	192	Salaliittoteoria
26.	187	TetedeCourse
27.	187	herne
28.	156	Pesonito
29.	113	verano
30.	41	Cybbe

----------


## Kossu

Hei, 
3. ja 4. Etapin pisteistä näyttää nyt puuttuvan minulta Chavezin ajamat pisteet.
Ja sitten 2. vaihto: ulos Reza, sisään Nicolas Roche. Joukkue nyt:
Nacer Bouhanni 2000 
                             Fabio Aru 2500    
Rafal Majka 1500                                          
Darwin Atapuma 500
Luis Mas Bonet 500  
Niki Terpstra 500
Alessandro de Marchi 500                
Nicolas Roche 500
Vasili Kiriyenka 500
Esteban Chavez 500
Rahat 9500/10000, vaihdot 2/8.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Reza -> Chavez

----------


## Centerplace

Team Centerplace vaihdot 1 ja 2, Bouhanni -> Dumoulin ja Van Poppel -> Roche

eli

2500 - ARU Fabio
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
500 - VAN ASBROEK Tom
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

9000/10000

----------


## tiger

Minulta näyttäisi puuttuvan 3. etapin punapaidan (Esteban Chaves:in) pisteet. Voitko tarkistaa, Googol?

----------


## JandoA

Vaihdot 2 ja 3, Niemiec ja Boeckmans ulos, Moreno ja Dumoulin sisään. Joukkue nyt:

2000 RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500 POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 MARTIN Daniel
1000 DUMOULIN Tom
1000 MORENO Daniel
500 TERPSTRA Niki
500 CHAVES Esteban
500 VAN POPPEL Danny
500 SCHLECK Fränk

----------


## tiger

Vaihdot 3 ja 4: Degenkolb (2000) ja Impey (500) ulos, Purito Rodriguez (2000) ja Nicholas Roche (500) sisään.


vaihdot 4/8






1
FROOME Chris
3000

2
RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
2000

3
PELUCCHI Matteo
1000

4
EWAN Caleb
1000

5
VELITS Peter
500

6
TERPSTRA Niki
500

7
CHAVES Esteban
500

8
MOSER Moreno
500

9
KIRYIENKA Vasili
500

10
ROCHE Nicholas
500


yht.
10000

----------


## Googol

Dombrowski -> Roche

----------


## Googol

> Hei, 
> 3. ja 4. Etapin pisteistä näyttää nyt puuttuvan minulta Chavezin ajamat pisteet.







> Minulta näyttäisi puuttuvan 3. etapin punapaidan (Esteban Chaves:in) pisteet. Voitko tarkistaa, Googol?



Minusta te vaihdoitte vasta 3. etapin jälkeen. 4. etapin pisteet pitäisi kyllä olla mukana.

----------


## Mikha

Vaihdot 1-3/8

Pois:
Aru 2500
Degenkolb 2000
De Clerq 500

Sisään
Valverde 3000
Dumoulin 1000
Roche 500

Pankkiin jää 500

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	5	*

1.	100	-	EWAN Caleb
2.	70	-	DEGENKOLB John
3.	50	-	SAGAN Peter
4.	35	-	DRUCKER Jean Pierre
5.	30	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
6.	25	-	SBARAGLI Kristian
7.	20	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
8.	16	-	MORENO FERNANDEZ Daniel
9.	13	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
10.	10	-	MAES Nikolas
11.	7	-	VAN ASBROECK Tom
12.	5	-	FROOME Christopher
13.	3	-	LEMOINE Cyril
14.	2	-	DUQUE Leonardo
15.	1	-	DUMOULIN Tom

time jersey:	25	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
points jersey:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	DUMOULIN Tom
most combative:	10	-	KEISSE Iljo
best team:	5	-	BMC RACING TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	205	Team tiger
2.	141	Helmez
3.	140	Salaliittoteoria
4.	138	Googol
5.	120	maupa
6.	120	PK30
7.	105	Velluz
8.	105	M. Rontti
9.	100	Indurain
10.	100	Cybbe
11.	95	Mikha
12.	80	Pesonito
13.	71	mjjk
14.	68	Tenbosse
15.	66	J_K
16.	66	TetedeCourse
17.	60	ManseMankelin joukkue
18.	51	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
19.	50	pulmark
20.	50	JandoA
21.	40	Team Frosty
22.	37	Team Centerplace
23.	35	kukavaa
24.	35	Team Kossu
25.	30	verano
26.	22	Hippo
27.	21	Team JTu
28.	21	Team OK
29.	5	Paolo
30.	5	herne

TIlanne 

1.	684	Googol
2.	635	Velluz
3.	591	Indurain
4.	580	maupa
5.	536	ManseMankelin joukkue
6.	481	Team tiger
7.	449	Mikha
8.	424	Team Centerplace
9.	413	PK30
10.	393	pulmark
11.	387	kukavaa
12.	383	Helmez
13.	371	JandoA
14.	351	Team Frosty
15.	347	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
16.	332	Salaliittoteoria
17.	325	Team JTu
18.	324	M. Rontti
19.	317	Tenbosse
20.	307	Team OK
21.	300	Team Kossu
22.	284	mjjk
23.	281	J_K
24.	280	Hippo
25.	253	TetedeCourse
26.	245	Paolo
27.	236	Pesonito
28.	192	herne
29.	143	verano
30.	141	Cybbe

----------


## tiger

> Minusta te vaihdoitte vasta 3. etapin jälkeen. 4. etapin pisteet pitäisi kyllä olla mukana.



 

Vueltan virallisilta sivuilta:

----------


## mjjk

Vaihto3/8

TERPSTA -> ROCHE

Uusi joukkue:
2500 - ARU Fabio
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - MARTIN Daniel
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - SCHLECK Frank
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - ROCHE Nicholas
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - ATAPUMA Darwin

Pari minuuttia myöhässä, jos ei kelpaa etapille 6. niin sitten seuraavasta alkaen.

----------


## Googol

> Vueltan virallisilta sivuilta:



Niin toi on se 4. etappi.

----------


## tiger

Jep, niinpä onkin. My bad. Pahoittelut että päivät/etapit meni sekaisin.

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Olisi pitänyt tehdä vaihto jo aiemmin, mutta otetaan nyt vähän paitapisteitä: 
Ulos: 500 Darwin Atapuma 
Sisään: 500 Esteban Chaves

Joukkue nyt:
3000 Froome Chris
1500 Pozzovivo Domenico
1000 Martin Daniel
1000 Dumoulin Tom
1000 Van Den Brock Jurgen
500 Tepstra Niki
500 Reza Kevin
500 Impey Daryl
500 de Marchi Alessandro
500 Chaves Esteban

Vaihdot: 1/8

----------


## OK93

Pakkovaihto, osa 2: Chaves sairastuvalle lähteneen de la Cruzin paikalle.

2500 ARU Fabio
1500 MAJKA Rafal
1000 DUMOULIN Tom
1000 MARTIN Daniel
500 ATAPUMA Darwin
500 CHAVES Esteban
500 KEIZER Martijn
500 MAS BONET Luis
500 MEINTJES Louis
500 SANCHEZ Luis Leon

yht. 9000, 2/8

----------


## tiger

Oho, enpäs huomannut että M.Pelucchi (1000) keskeytti toisella etapilla. Hänet siis pudotettava jengistä, tilalle Daniel Martin (1000).


vaihdot 5/8






1
FROOME Chris
3000

2
RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
2000

3
MARTIN Daniel
1000

4
EWAN Caleb
1000

5
VELITS Peter
500

6
TERPSTRA Niki
500

7
CHAVES Esteban
500

8
MOSER Moreno
500

9
KIRYIENKA Vasili
500

10
ROCHE Nicholas
500


yht.
10000

----------


## Paolo

Herätäänpäs taas vähän tähän hommaan:
Vaihto 2/8: Cancellara -> Daniel Moreno

2500 Aru Fabio
2000 Rodriguez Joaquim
1000 Moreno Daniel
1000 Nieve Mikel
1000 Thomas Geraint
500 Visconti Giovanni
500 Cataldo Dario
500 De Marchi Allessandro
500 Kiryienka Vasili
500 Roche Nicholas

----------


## TetedeCourse

1. vaihto 500 - BOECKMANS Kris  --> 500 - CHAVES Esteban

2500 - ARU Fabio
2000 - LANDA Mikel
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - MAS Luis 
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - ROJAS Jose
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - STUYVEN Jasper

----------


## PK30

1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay -> 1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - DOMBROWSKI Joe -> 1000 - MARTIN Daniel
500 - IMPEY Darryl -> 500 - ROCHE Nicolas

2000 - LANDA Mikel
2000 - DEGENKOLB John
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - MARTIN Daniel
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - DE CLERCQ Bart
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - MEINTJES Louis
----------------------------
10000

Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	6	*

1.	100	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
2.	70	-	MARTIN Daniel
3.	50	-	DUMOULIN Tom
4.	35	-	PLAZA MOLINA Ruben
5.	30	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
6.	25	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
7.	20	-	FROOME Christopher
8.	16	-	MAJKA Rafal
9.	13	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
10.	10	-	ROCHE Nicholas
11.	7	-	ARU Fabio
12.	5	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
13.	3	-	HENAO MONTOYA Sergio
14.	2	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
15.	1	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay

time jersey:	25	-	DUMOULIN Tom
points jersey:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
most combative:	10	-	RUBIANO CHAVEZ Miguel Angel
best team:	5	-	TEAM SKY

Tulokset 

1.	321	Mikha
2.	288	JandoA
3.	285	mjjk
4.	252	Googol
5.	230	Cybbe
6.	218	Team Centerplace
7.	215	kukavaa
8.	212	Team Kossu
9.	204	J_K
10.	194	maupa
11.	185	Team tiger
12.	183	ManseMankelin joukkue
13.	172	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
14.	168	Team OK
15.	166	Indurain
16.	164	Tenbosse
17.	162	Team Frosty
18.	146	pulmark
19.	141	M. Rontti
20.	140	Salaliittoteoria
21.	121	PK30
22.	94	Helmez
23.	91	verano
24.	89	TetedeCourse
25.	83	Pesonito
26.	76	Velluz
27.	62	Paolo
28.	60	Hippo
29.	55	Team JTu
30.	52	herne

TIlanne 

1.	936	Googol
2.	774	maupa
3.	770	Mikha
4.	757	Indurain
5.	719	ManseMankelin joukkue
6.	711	Velluz
7.	666	Team tiger
8.	659	JandoA
9.	642	Team Centerplace
10.	602	kukavaa
11.	569	mjjk
12.	539	pulmark
13.	532	PK30
14.	519	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
15.	513	Team Frosty
16.	512	Team Kossu
17.	485	J_K
18.	481	Tenbosse
19.	477	Helmez
20.	475	Team OK
21.	472	Salaliittoteoria
22.	465	M. Rontti
23.	380	Team JTu
24.	371	Cybbe
25.	342	TetedeCourse
26.	340	Hippo
27.	319	Pesonito
28.	307	Paolo
29.	244	herne
30.	234	verano

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	7	*

1.	100	-	LINDEMAN Bertjan
2.	70	-	KOSHEVOY Ilia
3.	50	-	ARU Fabio
4.	35	-	COUSIN Jerome
5.	30	-	MAJKA Rafal
6.	25	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
7.	20	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
8.	16	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
9.	13	-	MEINTJES Louis
10.	10	-	ROCHE Nicholas
11.	7	-	MARTIN Daniel
12.	5	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
13.	3	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
14.	2	-	DUMOULIN Tom
15.	1	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel

time jersey:	25	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
points jersey:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	DUMOULIN Tom
most combative:	10	-	TXURRUKA ANSOLA Amets
best team:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	167	Team OK
2.	149	Mikha
3.	137	mjjk
4.	133	maupa
5.	128	Team Centerplace
6.	128	Tenbosse
7.	120	Team Frosty
8.	120	J_K
9.	117	Team Kossu
10.	114	pulmark
11.	110	Indurain
12.	105	Googol
13.	93	ManseMankelin joukkue
14.	82	JandoA
15.	80	Velluz
16.	80	TetedeCourse
17.	77	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
18.	77	Cybbe
19.	72	Team tiger
20.	71	Paolo
21.	68	Salaliittoteoria
22.	65	Helmez
23.	65	herne
24.	63	PK30
25.	62	kukavaa
26.	57	Pesonito
27.	50	M. Rontti
28.	43	verano
29.	40	Team JTu
30.	30	Hippo

TIlanne 

1.	1041	Googol
2.	919	Mikha
3.	907	maupa
4.	867	Indurain
5.	812	ManseMankelin joukkue
6.	791	Velluz
7.	770	Team Centerplace
8.	741	JandoA
9.	738	Team tiger
10.	706	mjjk
11.	664	kukavaa
12.	653	pulmark
13.	642	Team OK
14.	633	Team Frosty
15.	629	Team Kossu
16.	609	Tenbosse
17.	605	J_K
18.	596	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
19.	595	PK30
20.	542	Helmez
21.	540	Salaliittoteoria
22.	515	M. Rontti
23.	448	Cybbe
24.	422	TetedeCourse
25.	420	Team JTu
26.	378	Paolo
27.	376	Pesonito
28.	370	Hippo
29.	309	herne
30.	277	verano

----------


## JTu

Vaihto 2: ATAPUMA Darwin —> CHAVES Esteban
Vaihto 3: TORRES Rodolfo —> ROCHE Nicolas

----------


## Cybbe

DE CLERCQ Bart > DUMOULIN Tom (MARTIN Daniel keskeytti joten en voi ottaa häntä huomiseen joukkueeseen). FROOME Chris > ARU Fabio, ELISSONDE Kenny > ROCHE Nicholas.

----------


## M. Rontti

2000 - DEGENKOLB John => 2500 - ARU Fabio
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay => 1000 - DUMOULIN Tom

-------------------------------------------------------------
3000 - FROOME Chris
2500 - ARU Fabio
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - DE CLERCQ Bart
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - ELISSONDE Kenny
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
500 - TORRES Rodolfo
------------------------------------------------------
Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## OK93

Martin ja Majka ulos, Roche ja Valverde sisään.

3000 VALVERDE Alejandro
2500 ARU Fabio
1000 DUMOULIN Tom
500 ATAPUMA Darwin
500 CHAVES Esteban
500 KEIZER Martijn
500 MAS BONET Luis
500 MEINTJES Louis
500 ROCHE Nicolas
500 SANCHEZ Luis Leon

yht. 10 000, 4/8

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Vaihdot 2 ja 3

Bouhanni -> Rodriguez
Rojas -> Roche

----------


## mjjk

Joukkue koki kovia joten vaihdot 4. ja 5.

VAN GARDEREN -> MAJKA 
MARTIN -> MEINTJES

Uusi joukkue:
2500 - ARU Fabio
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - SCHLECK Frank
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - ROCHE Nicholas
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - ATAPUMA Darwin
500 - MEINTJES Louis

500 säästöön pahan päivän varalle

----------


## pulmark

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
500 - REZA Kevin 
500 - MAS Lluis
500 - TXURRUKA Amets
500 - DE MARCHI Alessandro -> FRAILE Omar (9)
500 - VERONA Carlos
500 - CHAVES Esteban

Yhteensä 10000 
Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Keskeytys Danille, vaihdot:
Ulos: 1000 Martin Daniel, 1000 Van Den Brock Jurgen
Sisään: 1500 Majka Rafal, 500 Elissonde Kenny

Joukkue nyt:
3000 Froome Chris
1500 Pozzovivo Domenico
1500 Majka Rafal
1000 Dumoulin Tom
500 Elissonde Kenny
500 Tepstra Niki
500 Reza Kevin
500 Impey Daryl
500 de Marchi Alessandro
500 Chaves Esteban

Vaihdot: 3/8

----------


## kukavaa

Froome 3000
Landa 2000
Rolland 1000
D. Martin 1000 > Moreno 1000
Visconti 500
Impey 500
Vellits 500
Niemiec 500
De Clerq 500
Chavez 500

----------


## JandoA

Vaihdot 4. ja 5. Van Garderen ja Martin ulos, Majka ja Roche sisään. Joukkue nyt:

2000 RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500 POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 MAJKA Rafal
1000 DUMOULIN Tom
1000 MORENO Daniel
500 TERPSTRA Niki
500 CHAVES Esteban
500 VAN POPPEL Danny
500 SCHLECK Fränk
500 ROCHE Nicolas

----------


## Helmez

Vaihdot 1 ja 2:
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay ->  500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - TERPSTRA Niki  -> 1000 - MORENO Daniel

1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - TALANSKY Andrew
1000 - AMADOR Andrey
1000 - EWAN Caleb
500 - TXURRUKA Amets
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - CHAVES Esteban
1000 - MORENO Daniel

----------


## Googol

Boeckmans -> Meintjes

----------


## PK30

2000 - DEGENKOLB John -> 2500 - ARU Fabio
1000 - MARTIN Daniel -> 500 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca

2500 - ARU Fabio
2000 - LANDA Mikel
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - DE CLERCQ Bart
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - MEINTJES Louis
----------------------------
10000

Vaihdot 5/8

----------


## Kossu

Pakosta 3. Vaihto: ulos Bouhanni, sisään Meintjes
Joukkue nyt:
                             Fabio Aru 2500    
Rafal Majka 1500                                          
Darwin Atapuma 500
Luis Mas Bonet 500  
Niki Terpstra 500
Alessandro de Marchi 500                
Nicolas Roche 500
Vasili Kiriyenka 500
Esteban Chavez 500
Louis Meintjes 500
Rahat 8000/10000, vaihdot 3/8.

----------


## Centerplace

Team Centerplace vaihto 3. Van Garderen -> Rodriguez

eli

2500 - ARU Fabio
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2000 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1000 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
500 - VAN ASBROEK Tom
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

9500/10000

----------


## Googol

Sagan -> Aru

----------


## TetedeCourse

2. vaihto 500 - STUYVEN Jasper --> 500 - ROCHE Nicolas
3. vaihto 2000 - LANDA Mikel --> 2000 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim

2500 - ARU Fabio
2000 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - MAS Luis 
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - ROJAS Jose
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Tosiasiat on parempi tunnustaa:
Sanchez -> Dumoulin

----------


## maupa

Sagan -> Rodriguez
Vanendert -> Dumoulin

----------


## tiger

Äijää menee rikki tuon tuosta. D. Martin ulos, Tom Dumoulin sisään. Molemmat 1000. Vaihto nro 6.

----------


## verano

Vaihdto 1-2:
1500 - HENAO Sergio        ->    1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - MARTIN Daniel        ->    500 - ROCHE Nicholas

Muut:
3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1000 - SANCHEZ Samuel
500 - TXURRUKA Amets
500 - TORRES Rodolfo
500 - NIEMIEC Przemyslav
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin
500 - ARDILA Alex 
500 - BILBAO Pello

----------


## Cybbe

Sagan -> Rodriguez

----------


## Mikha

Martin -> Fraile 

jälleen jää pankkiin 500, eli siellä on nyt sit 1000

----------


## Pesonito

Vaihdot saakin kulutettua keskeyttäneisiin.

3. MARTIN Daniel -> DUMOULIN Tom
4. VAN GARDEREN Tejay -> MAJKA Rafal

Joukkue nyt:

                    Andy & Fränk

 2500 ARU Fabio
 2000 DEGENGOLB John
 1500 MAJKA Rafal
 1000 DUMOULIN Tom
 500 SCHLECK Fränk
 500 VAN POPPEL Danny
 500 KIRYIENKA Vasil
 500 TEPSTRA Niki
 500 VELITS Peter
 500 SANCHES Luis Leon

----------


## Kossu

> Minusta te vaihdoitte vasta 3. etapin jälkeen. 4. etapin pisteet pitäisi kyllä olla mukana.



No joku noissa pisteissä ei nyt täsmää. Voi olla kyllä minun laskutaidossakin vikaa. Esimerkiksi 4. etappi




> STAGE    4    
> 
>  1.    100    -    VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
>  2.    70    -    SAGAN Peter
>  3.    50    -    MORENO FERNANDEZ Daniel
>  4.    35    -    ROCHE Nicholas
>  5.    30    -    GONCALVES Jose
>  6.    25    -    RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
>  7.    20    -    SIMON Julien
> ...



Joukkue 4.Etapille oli          ja ajajien pisteet
Nacer Bouhanni 2000 
Fabio Aru 2500 
Rafal Majka 1500                16 
Darwin Atapuma 500
Luis Mas Bonet 500 
Niki Terpstra 500
Alessandro de Marchi 500 
Kevin Reza 500
Vasili Kiriyenka 500            0+5 (Sky)
Esteban Chavez 500              10+25
----------------------------------------
Yhteensä                        46

Vissiinkin minä lasken jotain väärin? Kuudella pisteellä ei ole suurta merkitystä mutta onhan kaikkien muiden pisteet oikein?

----------


## Kossu

> STAGE    7    
> 
>  1.    100    -    LINDEMAN Bertjan
>  2.    70    -    KOSHEVOY Ilia
>  3.    50    -    ARU Fabio
>  4.    35    -    COUSIN Jerome
>  5.    30    -    MAJKA Rafal
>  6.    25    -    CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
>  7.    20    -    VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
> ...



joukkue oli                                   ja ajajien pisteet
Nacer Bouhanni 2000 
Fabio Aru 2500                            50
Rafal Majka 1500                         30
Darwin Atapuma 500
Luis Mas Bonet 500 
Niki Terpstra 500
Alessandro de Marchi 500 
Nicolas Roche 500                       10
Vasili Kiriyenka 500
Esteban Chavez 500                    25+25

Minä saan tuosta 140 pistettä ... ?

----------


## pulmark

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
500 - REZA Kevin 
500 - MAS Lluis
500 - TXURRUKA Amets -> MEINTJES Louis (11)
500 - DE MARCHI Alessandro -> FRAILE Omar (9)
500 - VERONA Carlos
500 - CHAVES Esteban

Yhteensä 10000 
Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## Googol

> Rafal Majka 1500                         30



Toi Exceli välillä ehdottelee vähän ennenaikaisesti noita nimiä, niin oli tullut väärä Ma-alkuinen (Martin) (pienessä taulukossa ehdottaa ihan oikein silloin kun on vain yksi samanalkuinen vaihtoehto, mutta kun on paljon niin mä en oikein tajua millä logiikalla se niitä ehdottelee). Tai sitten luin itse väärin. Korjataan.

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	8	*

1.	100	-	STUYVEN Jasper
2.	70	-	BILBAO Pello
3.	50	-	REZA Kevin
4.	35	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
5.	30	-	SBARAGLI Kristian
6.	25	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
7.	20	-	SIMON Julien
8.	16	-	SERRY Pieter
9.	13	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
10.	10	-	ROCHE Nicholas
11.	7	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
12.	5	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
13.	3	-	GONCALVES Jose
14.	2	-	VORGANOV Eduard
15.	1	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca

time jersey:	25	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
points jersey:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	DUMOULIN Tom
most combative:	10	-	MADRAZO Ángel
best team:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	203	TetedeCourse
2.	140	Tenbosse
3.	95	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
4.	93	verano
5.	85	pulmark
6.	82	Indurain
7.	75	Googol
8.	70	kukavaa
9.	70	Cybbe
10.	67	Mikha
11.	60	maupa
12.	56	Team Centerplace
13.	55	mjjk
14.	55	PK30
15.	53	Team JTu
16.	50	Paolo
17.	50	herne
18.	48	Velluz
19.	48	Salaliittoteoria
20.	45	JandoA
21.	45	Team OK
22.	45	J_K
23.	40	ManseMankelin joukkue
24.	40	Team tiger
25.	40	Team Frosty
26.	40	Team Kossu
27.	30	M. Rontti
28.	20	Helmez
29.	12	Hippo
30.	0	Pesonito

TIlanne 

1.	1116	Googol
2.	986	Mikha
3.	967	maupa
4.	949	Indurain
5.	852	ManseMankelin joukkue
6.	839	Velluz
7.	826	Team Centerplace
8.	786	JandoA
9.	778	Team tiger
10.	761	mjjk
11.	749	Tenbosse
12.	738	pulmark
13.	734	kukavaa
14.	691	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
15.	687	Team OK
16.	673	Team Frosty
17.	650	J_K
18.	650	PK30
19.	647	Team Kossu
20.	628	Cybbe
21.	625	TetedeCourse
22.	588	Salaliittoteoria
23.	562	Helmez
24.	545	M. Rontti
25.	473	Team JTu
26.	428	Paolo
27.	382	Hippo
28.	376	Pesonito
29.	370	verano
30.	359	herne

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	9	*

1.	100	-	DUMOULIN Tom
2.	70	-	FROOME Christopher
3.	50	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
4.	35	-	ARU Fabio
5.	30	-	MAJKA Rafal
6.	25	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
7.	20	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
8.	16	-	ROCHE Nicholas
9.	13	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
10.	10	-	MEINTJES Louis
11.	7	-	HENAO MONTOYA Sergio
12.	5	-	ROSA Diego
13.	3	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
14.	2	-	GONCALVES Jose
15.	1	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban

time jersey:	25	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
points jersey:	20	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	DUMOULIN Tom
most combative:	10	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
best team:	5	-	TEAM SKY

Tulokset 

1.	259	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
2.	255	Team Centerplace
3.	255	JandoA
4.	251	M. Rontti
5.	250	mjjk
6.	247	Team OK
7.	235	Googol
8.	232	Mikha
9.	207	PK30
10.	189	J_K
11.	189	TetedeCourse
12.	184	Helmez
13.	182	Salaliittoteoria
14.	177	Team tiger
15.	175	ManseMankelin joukkue
16.	162	Cybbe
17.	157	Team Frosty
18.	145	Tenbosse
19.	137	Team JTu
20.	136	herne
21.	127	Team Kossu
22.	124	pulmark
23.	124	Paolo
24.	101	Indurain
25.	101	Velluz
26.	101	kukavaa
27.	95	maupa
28.	95	Hippo
29.	40	Pesonito
30.	37	verano

Tilanne 

1.	1351	Googol
2.	1218	Mikha
3.	1081	Team Centerplace
4.	1062	maupa
5.	1050	Indurain
6.	1041	JandoA
7.	1027	ManseMankelin joukkue
8.	1011	mjjk
9.	955	Team tiger
10.	950	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
11.	940	Velluz
12.	934	Team OK
13.	894	Tenbosse
14.	862	pulmark
15.	857	PK30
16.	839	J_K
17.	835	kukavaa
18.	830	Team Frosty
19.	814	TetedeCourse
20.	796	M. Rontti
21.	790	Cybbe
22.	774	Team Kossu
23.	770	Salaliittoteoria
24.	746	Helmez
25.	610	Team JTu
26.	552	Paolo
27.	495	herne
28.	477	Hippo
29.	416	Pesonito
30.	407	verano

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	10	*

1.	100	-	SBARAGLI Kristian
2.	70	-	DEGENKOLB John
3.	50	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
4.	35	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
5.	30	-	GONCALVES Jose
6.	25	-	MONTAGUTI Matteo
7.	20	-	KEUKELEIRE Jens
8.	16	-	IMPEY Daryl
9.	13	-	SERRY Pieter
10.	10	-	CONTI Valerio
11.	7	-	SIMON Julien
12.	5	-	ROOSEN Timo
13.	3	-	BOUET Maxime
14.	2	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
15.	1	-	DRUCKER Jean Pierre

time jersey:	25	-	DUMOULIN Tom
points jersey:	20	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
most combative:	10	-	VERONA QUINTANILLA Carlos
best team:	5	-	ETIXX - QUICK STEP

Tulokset 

1.	110	TetedeCourse
2.	100	Pesonito
3.	95	Indurain
4.	72	Team Centerplace
5.	70	Velluz
6.	68	PK30
7.	66	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
8.	65	Googol
9.	65	Mikha
10.	65	maupa
11.	65	JandoA
12.	65	Team tiger
13.	65	Cybbe
14.	65	Salaliittoteoria
15.	50	pulmark
16.	50	M. Rontti
17.	50	verano
18.	45	mjjk
19.	45	Team OK
20.	45	J_K
21.	45	Helmez
22.	42	Team JTu
23.	36	kukavaa
24.	35	Tenbosse
25.	25	ManseMankelin joukkue
26.	25	Team Kossu
27.	25	Hippo
28.	20	Team Frosty
29.	15	Paolo
30.	5	herne

Tilanne 

1.	1416	Googol
2.	1283	Mikha
3.	1153	Team Centerplace
4.	1145	Indurain
5.	1127	maupa
6.	1106	JandoA
7.	1056	mjjk
8.	1052	ManseMankelin joukkue
9.	1020	Team tiger
10.	1016	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
11.	1010	Velluz
12.	979	Team OK
13.	929	Tenbosse
14.	925	PK30
15.	924	TetedeCourse
16.	912	pulmark
17.	884	J_K
18.	871	kukavaa
19.	855	Cybbe
20.	850	Team Frosty
21.	846	M. Rontti
22.	835	Salaliittoteoria
23.	799	Team Kossu
24.	791	Helmez
25.	652	Team JTu
26.	567	Paolo
27.	516	Pesonito
28.	502	Hippo
29.	500	herne
30.	457	verano

----------


## JTu

Vaihto 4: ARROYO David —> MEINTJES Louis
Vaihto 5: TXURRUKA Amets —> DUMOULIN Tom

----------


## Indurain

1. Vaihto
500 BENNATI Daniele > FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar

----------


## J_K

500 - BERHANE Natnael ---> 500 - ROCHE Nicholas
500 - ATAPUMA John Darwin --> 500 - MEINTJES Louis

2500 - ARU Fabio
2000 - LANDA Mikel
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - ROCHE Nicholas
500 - DE CLERCQ Bart
500 - CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban

3/8

----------


## Kossu

4. Vaihto: ulos De Marchi, sisään Purito
Joukkue nyt:
                             Fabio Aru 2500
Joaquim Rodriguez 2000
Rafal Majka 1500                                          
Darwin Atapuma 500
Luis Mas Bonet 500  
Niki Terpstra 500
Nicolas Roche 500
Vasili Kiriyenka 500
Esteban Chavez 500
Louis Meintjes 500
Rahat 9500/10000, vaihdot 4/8.

----------


## ManseMankeli

vaihto   2/8    
THOMAS Geraint -->  DUMOULIN Tom
NIEMIEC Przemyslaw-->NAVARRO Daniel


 3000 - FROOME Chris
 1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
 1500 - MAJKA Rafal
 1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
 500 - ROCHE Nicolas
 500 - ATAPUMA Darwin
 500 - TERPSTRA Niki
 500 - NAVARRO Daniel  
 500 - CHAVES Esteban 
 500 - DE MARCHI Alessandro
 = 10 000

----------


## tiger

Ei hemmetti, ukot hajoaa tässä skabassa jatkuvasti. Vasta puolivälissä ollaan ja seitsemäs (pakko-)vaihto edessä: Caleb Ewan (1000) ulos, Louis Meintjes (500) sisään. Jää vähän rahaa pankkiin viimeistä vaihtoa varten.


vaihdot 7/8






1
FROOME Chris
3000

2
RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
2000

3
DUMOULIN Tom
1000

4
MEINTJES Louis
500

5
VELITS Peter
500

6
TERPSTRA Niki
500

7
CHAVES Esteban
500

8
MOSER Moreno
500

9
KIRYIENKA Vasili
500

10
ROCHE Nicholas
500


yht.
9500

----------


## Mikha

Ulos: Valverde

Sisään: Rodriguez

Ja taas 1000 lisää pankkiin, eli 2000 nyt sisällä

----------


## Helmez

vaihdot 3, 4 ja 5:
1000 - EWAN Caleb ->  500 - ROCHE Nicolas
1000 - TALANSKY Andrew -> 500 - MEINTJES Louis
1000 - AMADOR Andrey ->  2500 - ARU Fabio


1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - TXURRUKA Amets
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - CHAVES Esteban
1000 - MORENO Daniel
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - MEINTJES Louis
2500 - ARU Fabio

----------


## maupa

Terpstra -> Fraile

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Harmi kun kapteeni joutui keskeyttämään, vaihtoja:

Jussi -> Aru
Ewan -> Majka
Froome -> Fraile

----------


## Googol

Pozzovivo -> Majka
Roche -> Fraile

----------


## OK93

Tuli kutina että Valverde sippaa pian, joten ulos. Otetaan samalla pikku riski ja käytetään loputkin vaihdot:

Valverde -> Rodriguez
Keizer -> Nieve
Mas Bonet -> Fraile
Roche -> Goncalves

---

2500 ARU Fabio
2000 RODRIQUEZ Joaquim
1000 DUMOULIN Tom
1000 NIEVE Mikel
500 ATAPUMA Darwin
500 CHAVES Esteban
500 FRAILE Omar
500 GONCALVES Jose
500 MEINTJES Louis
500 SANCHEZ Luis Leon

----------


## pulmark

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico -> 1000 - MORENO Daniel (12)
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny -> 1000 - DUMOULIN Tom (12)
500 - REZA Kevin 
500 - MAS Lluis
500 - TXURRUKA Amets -> MEINTJES Louis (11)
500 - DE MARCHI Alessandro -> FRAILE Omar (9)
500 - VERONA Carlos
500 - CHAVES Esteban

Yhteensä 10000 
Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Laitetaan Fraile tappelemaan (ainakin osan matkaa) mäkikireihin:
Ulos: Terpstra Niki 500
Sisään: Fraile Omar 500

Joukkue nyt:
3000 Froome Chris
1500 Pozzovivo Domenico
1500 Majka Rafal
1000 Dumoulin Tom
500 Elissonde Kenny
500 Fraile Omar
500 Reza Kevin
500 Impey Daryl
500 de Marchi Alessandro
500 Chaves Esteban

Vaihdot: 4/8

----------


## Centerplace

Team Centerplace vaihto 4. Terpstra -> Fraile

eli

2500 - ARU Fabio
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2000 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1000 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - FRAILE Omar
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
500 - VAN ASBROEK Tom
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

9500/10000

----------


## mjjk

Pari vaihtoa:

6. ATAPUMA -> FRAILE MATARRANZ
7. SCHLECK -> MORENO

Uusi joukkue:
2500 - ARU Fabio
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - MORENO Daniel
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - ROCHE Nicholas
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
500 - MEINTJES Louis

----------


## verano

Vaihto 3:
500 - TXURRUKA Amets    -> 500 - FRAILE Omar

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - SANCHEZ Samuel
500 - ROCHE Nicholas
500 - TORRES Rodolfo    
500 - NIEMIEC Przemyslav
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin
500 - ARDILA Alex
500 - BILBAO Pello     
=9500

----------


## Mikha

Vaihto 6/8

Ulos: Txurruka
Sisään: Degenkolb

(sis. nosto pankista 1500)

Joukkue nyt:

2000	Rodriguez	Purito
2000	Degenkolb	John
1500	Majka		Rafal			
1000	Dumoulin	Tom			
500	Fraile			
500	Schleck		Fränk
500	Chavez		Esteban					
500	Torres		Rodolfo
500	Van Poppel	Danny
500	Roche		Nicholas

----------


## Helmez

vaihto 6:
500 - TXURRUKA Amets -> 500 - FRAILE Omar

1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - CHAVES Esteban
1000 - MORENO Daniel
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - MEINTJES Louis
2500 - ARU Fabio
500 - FRAILE Omar

----------


## TetedeCourse

4. vaihto 500 - MAS Luis  --> 500 - FRAILE Omar

2500 - ARU Fabio
2000 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - FRAILE Omar
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - ROJAS Jose
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

----------


## tiger

Jaahas, nyt hajosi sitten Chrisu joten, ulos Chris Froome (3000), sisään Fabio Aru (2500).
Tämä on myös viimeinen kahdeksas vaihtoni. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukavaa

> Froome 3000 > Aru 2500
> Landa 2000
> Rolland 1000
> Moreno 1000
> Visconti 500
> Impey 500
> Vellits 500
> Niemiec 500
> De Clerq 500
> Chavez 500

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Jahas, peli pieleen, kun kapteeni kolaroi.
Ulos: Froome Chris 3000, Reza Kevin 500
Sisään: Aru Fabio 2500, Nieve Mikel 1000

Joukkue nyt:
2500 Aru Fabio
1500 Pozzovivo Domenico
1500 Majka Rafal
1000 Dumoulin Tom
1000 Nieve Mikel
500 Elissonde Kenny
500 Fraile Omar
500 Impey Daryl
500 de Marchi Alessandro
500 Chaves Esteban

Vaihdot: 6/8

----------


## Googol

> NIEMIEC Przemyslaw-->NAVARRO Daniel



Sä vaihdot Niemiecin Kiryienkaan jo 3. etapin jälkeen. Mutta voin mä tietysti Navarron laittaa Kiryienkan paikallekin.

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	11	*

1.	100	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
2.	70	-	ARU Fabio
3.	50	-	BOSWELL Ian
4.	35	-	MORENO FERNANDEZ Daniel
5.	30	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
6.	25	-	MAJKA Rafal
7.	20	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
8.	16	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
9.	13	-	DUMOULIN Tom
10.	10	-	ROSA Diego
11.	7	-	SANTOS SIMOES OLIVEIRA Nelson Filipe
12.	5	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
13.	3	-	TORRES AGUDELO Rodolfo Andres
14.	2	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
15.	1	-	DOMBROWSKI Joseph Lloyd

time jersey:	25	-	DUMOULIN Tom
points jersey:	20	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
most combative:	10	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
best team:	5	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	269	J_K
2.	264	PK30
3.	219	Team Centerplace
4.	209	Helmez
5.	194	Googol
6.	194	maupa
7.	194	TetedeCourse
8.	191	Tenbosse
9.	186	kukavaa
10.	181	Team Kossu
11.	180	Paolo
12.	179	JandoA
13.	179	mjjk
14.	167	Mikha
15.	164	Team JTu
16.	159	Team OK
17.	152	M. Rontti
18.	143	Pesonito
19.	122	Cybbe
20.	119	Team tiger
21.	119	Salaliittoteoria
22.	116	Team Frosty
23.	99	ManseMankelin joukkue
24.	99	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
25.	91	Indurain
26.	85	herne
27.	83	pulmark
28.	70	Velluz
29.	50	Hippo
30.	35	verano

Tilanne 

1.	1610	Googol
2.	1450	Mikha
3.	1372	Team Centerplace
4.	1321	maupa
5.	1285	JandoA
6.	1236	Indurain
7.	1235	mjjk
8.	1189	PK30
9.	1153	J_K
10.	1139	Team tiger
11.	1138	Team OK
12.	1131	ManseMankelin joukkue
13.	1120	Tenbosse
14.	1118	TetedeCourse
15.	1115	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
16.	1080	Velluz
17.	1057	kukavaa
18.	1000	pulmark
19.	1000	Helmez
20.	998	M. Rontti
21.	980	Team Kossu
22.	977	Cybbe
23.	966	Team Frosty
24.	954	Salaliittoteoria
25.	816	Team JTu
26.	747	Paolo
27.	659	Pesonito
28.	585	herne
29.	552	Hippo
30.	492	verano

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	12	*

1.	100	-	VAN POPPEL Danny
2.	70	-	IMPEY Daryl
3.	50	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
4.	35	-	MAES Nikolas
5.	30	-	DEGENKOLB John
6.	25	-	DRUCKER Jean Pierre
7.	20	-	VAN ASBROECK Tom
8.	16	-	SBARAGLI Kristian
9.	13	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
10.	10	-	DUQUE Leonardo
11.	7	-	SIMON Julien
12.	5	-	RICHEZE Ariel Maximiliano
13.	3	-	BARBERO CUESTA Carlos
14.	2	-	REYNES MIMO Vicente
15.	1	-	TERPSTRA Niki

time jersey:	25	-	ARU Fabio
points jersey:	20	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	DUMOULIN Tom
most combative:	10	-	BOUET Maxime
best team:	5	-	ORICA GREENEDGE

Tulokset 

1.	206	Googol
2.	198	TetedeCourse
3.	190	Mikha
4.	171	Pesonito
5.	166	M. Rontti
6.	160	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
7.	141	JandoA
8.	141	Cybbe
9.	140	PK30
10.	125	kukavaa
11.	114	Velluz
12.	105	Team Centerplace
13.	86	Salaliittoteoria
14.	85	maupa
15.	85	mjjk
16.	85	Team OK
17.	85	Helmez
18.	76	Indurain
19.	70	Tenbosse
20.	66	Team tiger
21.	65	J_K
22.	60	pulmark
23.	51	Team Kossu
24.	50	Team Frosty
25.	41	ManseMankelin joukkue
26.	40	Team JTu
27.	33	verano
28.	26	herne
29.	25	Paolo
30.	21	Hippo

Tilanne 

1.	1816	Googol
2.	1640	Mikha
3.	1477	Team Centerplace
4.	1426	JandoA
5.	1406	maupa
6.	1329	PK30
7.	1320	mjjk
8.	1316	TetedeCourse
9.	1312	Indurain
10.	1275	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
11.	1223	Team OK
12.	1218	J_K
13.	1205	Team tiger
14.	1194	Velluz
15.	1190	Tenbosse
16.	1182	kukavaa
17.	1172	ManseMankelin joukkue
18.	1164	M. Rontti
19.	1118	Cybbe
20.	1085	Helmez
21.	1060	pulmark
22.	1040	Salaliittoteoria
23.	1031	Team Kossu
24.	1016	Team Frosty
25.	856	Team JTu
26.	830	Pesonito
27.	772	Paolo
28.	611	herne
29.	573	Hippo
30.	525	verano

----------


## J_K

Karahtaako kiville näiden vaihtojen jälkeen?

500 - ROCHE Nicholas ---> 500 - FRAILE Omar
2000 - LANDA Mikel --> 2000 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico --> 1500 - MAJKA Rafal


2500 - ARU Fabio
2000 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - FRAILE Omar
500 - DE CLERCQ Bart
500 - CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban


6/8

----------


## M. Rontti

3000 - FROOME Chris => 2000 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
500 - TERPSTRA Niki => 1500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny => 500 - FRAILE Omar
-------------------------------------------------------------
2500 - ARU Fabio
2000 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - DE CLERCQ Bart
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - NAVARRO Daniel
500 - ELISSONDE Kenny
500 - FRAILE Omar
500 - TORRES Rodolfo
------------------------------------------------------
Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## JTu

Ei mene vahvasti taaskaan. Riskillä Valverde ulos ja loputkin paitamiehet joukkueeseen:

Vaihto 6: SCHLECK Fränk—> FRAILE Omar
Vaihto 7: VALVERDE Alejandro—> ARU Fabio

9500 / 10 000

----------


## Kossu

Ulos Luis Mas sisään Tom Dumoulin
Joukkue nyt:
                             Fabio Aru 2500
Joaquim Rodriguez 2000
Rafal Majka 1500 
Tom Dumoulin 1000
Darwin Atapuma 500
Niki Terpstra 500
Nicolas Roche 500
Vasili Kiriyenka 500
Esteban Chavez 500
Louis Meintjes 500
Rahat 10000/10000, vaihdot 5/8.

----------


## Mikha

Ulos: Degenkolb
Sisään: Aru

(sis. nosto pankista 500)

Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## ManseMankeli

Froome-->Fabio Aru

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	13	*

1.	100	-	SANTOS SIMOES OLIVEIRA Nelson Filipe
2.	70	-	SIMON Julien
3.	50	-	ROCHE Nicholas
4.	35	-	CHAVANEL Sylvain
5.	30	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
6.	25	-	NOCENTINI Rinaldo
7.	20	-	REZA Kevin
8.	16	-	CHEREL Mickaël
9.	13	-	MEYER Cameron
10.	10	-	MONFORT Maxime
11.	7	-	CONTI Valerio
12.	5	-	POLJANSKI Pawel
13.	3	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
14.	2	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
15.	1	-	PLAZA MOLINA Ruben

time jersey:	25	-	ARU Fabio
points jersey:	20	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	DUMOULIN Tom
most combative:	10	-	POLJANSKI Pawel
best team:	5	-	LAMPRE - MERIDA

Tulokset 

1.	160	TetedeCourse
2.	138	maupa
3.	133	Team Centerplace
4.	133	Team JTu
5.	130	mjjk
6.	130	Helmez
7.	130	Salaliittoteoria
8.	113	PK30
9.	110	Team tiger
10.	105	Mikha
11.	105	verano
12.	97	Team Frosty
13.	95	Tenbosse
14.	95	Team Kossu
15.	87	ManseMankelin joukkue
16.	85	JandoA
17.	85	Cybbe
18.	82	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
19.	82	Velluz
20.	80	Googol
21.	80	Team OK
22.	80	J_K
23.	80	M. Rontti
24.	80	herne
25.	77	Paolo
26.	75	pulmark
27.	50	kukavaa
28.	40	Indurain
29.	40	Pesonito
30.	0	Hippo

Tilanne 

1.	1896	Googol
2.	1745	Mikha
3.	1610	Team Centerplace
4.	1544	maupa
5.	1511	JandoA
6.	1476	TetedeCourse
7.	1450	mjjk
8.	1442	PK30
9.	1357	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
10.	1352	Indurain
11.	1315	Team tiger
12.	1303	Team OK
13.	1298	J_K
14.	1285	Tenbosse
15.	1276	Velluz
16.	1259	ManseMankelin joukkue
17.	1244	M. Rontti
18.	1232	kukavaa
19.	1215	Helmez
20.	1203	Cybbe
21.	1170	Salaliittoteoria
22.	1135	pulmark
23.	1126	Team Kossu
24.	1113	Team Frosty
25.	989	Team JTu
26.	870	Pesonito
27.	849	Paolo
28.	691	herne
29.	630	verano
30.	573	Hippo

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	14	*

1.	100	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
2.	70	-	PUCCIO Salvatore
3.	50	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
4.	35	-	CHEREL Mickaël
5.	30	-	QUINTERO NORENA Carlos Julian
6.	25	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
7.	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
8.	16	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
9.	13	-	ARU Fabio
10.	10	-	MAJKA Rafal
11.	7	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
12.	5	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
13.	3	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
14.	2	-	MORENO FERNANDEZ Daniel
15.	1	-	DUMOULIN Tom

time jersey:	25	-	ARU Fabio
points jersey:	20	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	DUMOULIN Tom
most combative:	10	-	QUINTERO NORENA Carlos Julian
best team:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	237	maupa
2.	232	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
3.	197	TetedeCourse
4.	185	Velluz
5.	174	Team Frosty
6.	170	Paolo
7.	162	ManseMankelin joukkue
8.	140	Googol
9.	140	Mikha
10.	140	J_K
11.	140	M. Rontti
12.	140	Salaliittoteoria
13.	135	Team Centerplace
14.	135	Team OK
15.	132	Team JTu
16.	129	mjjk
17.	129	Helmez
18.	120	Team Kossu
19.	115	verano
20.	114	pulmark
21.	110	Team tiger
22.	103	Tenbosse
23.	91	JandoA
24.	90	PK30
25.	81	kukavaa
26.	79	Indurain
27.	72	Cybbe
28.	64	Pesonito
29.	43	herne
30.	28	Hippo

Tilanne 

1.	2036	Googol
2.	1885	Mikha
3.	1781	maupa
4.	1745	Team Centerplace
5.	1673	TetedeCourse
6.	1602	JandoA
7.	1589	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
8.	1579	mjjk
9.	1532	PK30
10.	1461	Velluz
11.	1438	Team OK
12.	1438	J_K
13.	1431	Indurain
14.	1425	Team tiger
15.	1421	ManseMankelin joukkue
16.	1388	Tenbosse
17.	1384	M. Rontti
18.	1344	Helmez
19.	1313	kukavaa
20.	1310	Salaliittoteoria
21.	1287	Team Frosty
22.	1275	Cybbe
23.	1249	pulmark
24.	1246	Team Kossu
25.	1121	Team JTu
26.	1019	Paolo
27.	934	Pesonito
28.	745	verano
29.	734	herne
30.	601	Hippo

----------


## Frosty

Froome ---> Joaquim Rodriguez

----------


## tiger

Tässä vielä varmistuksena 3.9. alkaen ollut kokoonpanoni, kun en aikaisemmin kerennyt täydellistä listaa excelistä tänne kopioida:


vaihdot 8/8






1
ARU, Fabio
2500

2
RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
2000

3
DUMOULIN Tom
1000

4
MEINTJES Louis
500

5
VELITS Peter
500

6
TERPSTRA Niki
500

7
CHAVES Esteban
500

8
MOSER Moreno
500

9
KIRYIENKA Vasili
500

10
ROCHE Nicholas
500


yht.
9000




Näillä siis mennään loppuun asti, toivottavasti ei hajoa lisää ukkoja.

----------


## JandoA

6. vaihto Terpstra -> Fraile. Joukkue nyt:

2000 RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500 POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 MAJKA Rafal
1000 DUMOULIN Tom
1000 MORENO Daniel
500 FRAILE Omar
500 CHAVES Esteban
500 VAN POPPEL Danny
500 SCHLECK Fränk
500 ROCHE Nicolas

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	15	*

1.	100	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
2.	70	-	MAJKA Rafal
3.	50	-	MORENO FERNANDEZ Daniel
4.	35	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
5.	30	-	ARU Fabio
6.	25	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
7.	20	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
8.	16	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
9.	13	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
10.	10	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
11.	7	-	MEINTJES Louis
12.	5	-	DUMOULIN Tom
13.	3	-	DE CLERCQ Bart
14.	2	-	ELISSONDE Kenny
15.	1	-	JEANDESBOZ Fabrice

time jersey:	25	-	ARU Fabio
points jersey:	20	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	DUMOULIN Tom
most combative:	10	-	RAMIREZ CHACON Brayan Stiven
best team:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	315	J_K
2.	315	Salaliittoteoria
3.	312	Googol
4.	310	M. Rontti
5.	305	Mikha
6.	292	Team Kossu
7.	292	Team JTu
8.	290	JandoA
9.	272	mjjk
10.	272	Helmez
11.	258	Team OK
12.	255	TetedeCourse
13.	255	Tenbosse
14.	251	Team Centerplace
15.	247	maupa
16.	247	pulmark
17.	233	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
18.	226	Paolo
19.	222	Team tiger
20.	185	ManseMankelin joukkue
21.	178	kukavaa
22.	175	Velluz
23.	160	Cybbe
24.	153	Indurain
25.	150	PK30
26.	145	Pesonito
27.	135	verano
28.	118	Hippo
29.	97	Team Frosty
30.	60	herne

Tilanne 

1.	2348	Googol
2.	2190	Mikha
3.	2028	maupa
4.	1996	Team Centerplace
5.	1928	TetedeCourse
6.	1892	JandoA
7.	1851	mjjk
8.	1822	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
9.	1753	J_K
10.	1696	Team OK
11.	1694	M. Rontti
12.	1682	PK30
13.	1647	Team tiger
14.	1643	Tenbosse
15.	1636	Velluz
16.	1625	Salaliittoteoria
17.	1616	Helmez
18.	1606	ManseMankelin joukkue
19.	1584	Indurain
20.	1538	Team Kossu
21.	1496	pulmark
22.	1491	kukavaa
23.	1435	Cybbe
24.	1413	Team JTu
25.	1384	Team Frosty
26.	1245	Paolo
27.	1079	Pesonito
28.	880	verano
29.	794	herne
30.	719	Hippo

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	16	*

1.	100	-	SCHLECK Frank
2.	70	-	TORRES AGUDELO Rodolfo Andres
3.	50	-	MOSER Moreno
4.	35	-	BENNETT George
5.	30	-	ROLLAND Pierre
6.	25	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
7.	20	-	VERONA QUINTANILLA Carlos
8.	16	-	WARBASSE Larry
9.	13	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
10.	10	-	ARU Fabio
11.	7	-	MAJKA Rafal
12.	5	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
13.	3	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
14.	2	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
15.	1	-	MEINTJES Louis

time jersey:	25	-	ARU Fabio
points jersey:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	DUMOULIN Tom
most combative:	10	-	TORRES AGUDELO Rodolfo Andres
best team:	5	-	TEAM CANNONDALE - GARMIN

Tulokset 

1.	315	Mikha
2.	215	M. Rontti
3.	200	JandoA
4.	168	Team Frosty
5.	157	Pesonito
6.	139	Team tiger
7.	137	verano
8.	136	Googol
9.	136	J_K
10.	136	Salaliittoteoria
11.	133	Cybbe
12.	132	Team OK
13.	131	Team Centerplace
14.	129	Team JTu
15.	128	maupa
16.	128	TetedeCourse
17.	105	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
18.	103	mjjk
19.	103	Helmez
20.	93	pulmark
21.	91	Team Kossu
22.	71	Paolo
23.	68	Tenbosse
24.	67	kukavaa
25.	57	ManseMankelin joukkue
26.	53	PK30
27.	52	Indurain
28.	40	Velluz
29.	38	Hippo
30.	35	herne

Tilanne 

1.	2505	Mikha
2.	2484	Googol
3.	2156	maupa
4.	2127	Team Centerplace
5.	2092	JandoA
6.	2056	TetedeCourse
7.	1954	mjjk
8.	1927	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
9.	1909	M. Rontti
10.	1889	J_K
11.	1828	Team OK
12.	1786	Team tiger
13.	1761	Salaliittoteoria
14.	1735	PK30
15.	1719	Helmez
16.	1711	Tenbosse
17.	1676	Velluz
18.	1663	ManseMankelin joukkue
19.	1636	Indurain
20.	1629	Team Kossu
21.	1589	pulmark
22.	1568	Cybbe
23.	1558	kukavaa
24.	1552	Team Frosty
25.	1542	Team JTu
26.	1316	Paolo
27.	1236	Pesonito
28.	1017	verano
29.	829	herne
30.	757	Hippo

----------


## Mikha

Kappas. Luotto Schleckiin ja Torresiin antoi lopulta kunnon tuoton sijoitukselle, vaikka monta kertaa jo ehdin pohtia että mitä mä näillä vesseleillä muka teen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kossu

Atapuma ulos ja Fraile sisään 
Joukkue nyt:
                             Fabio Aru 2500
Joaquim Rodriguez 2000
Rafal Majka 1500 
Tom Dumoulin 1000
Omar Fraile 500
Niki Terpstra 500
Nicolas Roche 500
Vasili Kiriyenka 500
Esteban Chavez 500
Louis Meintjes 500
Rahat 10000/10000, vaihdot 6/8

----------


## Cybbe

Terpstra -> Fraile

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	17	*

1.	100	-	DUMOULIN Tom
2.	70	-	BODNAR Maciej
3.	50	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
4.	35	-	KIRYIENKA Vasil
5.	30	-	COPPEL Jerome
6.	25	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
7.	20	-	SICARD Romain
8.	16	-	SANTOS SIMOES OLIVEIRA Nelson Filipe
9.	13	-	CUMMINGS Stephen
10.	10	-	ARU Fabio
11.	7	-	DE CLERCQ Bart
12.	5	-	THOMAS Geraint
13.	3	-	ROSSETTO Stéphane
14.	2	-	SANCHEZ GIL Luis Leon
15.	1	-	VAN DEN BROECK Jurgen

time jersey:	25	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
points jersey:	20	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
most combative:	10	-	DUMOULIN Tom
best team:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	235	Team Kossu
2.	215	Team tiger
3.	210	TetedeCourse
4.	209	J_K
5.	207	M. Rontti
6.	207	Salaliittoteoria
7.	202	Team Centerplace
8.	202	Team OK
9.	202	Team JTu
10.	200	Mikha
11.	200	Googol
12.	200	maupa
13.	195	ManseMankelin joukkue
14.	180	pulmark
15.	177	mjjk
16.	175	JandoA
17.	175	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
18.	175	Helmez
19.	172	Pesonito
20.	162	PK30
21.	155	Cybbe
22.	137	Indurain
23.	95	Paolo
24.	85	Hippo
25.	72	Team Frosty
26.	70	Tenbosse
27.	57	kukavaa
28.	57	verano
29.	37	herne
30.	30	Velluz

Tilanne 

1.	2705	Mikha
2.	2684	Googol
3.	2356	maupa
4.	2329	Team Centerplace
5.	2267	JandoA
6.	2266	TetedeCourse
7.	2131	mjjk
8.	2116	M. Rontti
9.	2102	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
10.	2098	J_K
11.	2030	Team OK
12.	2001	Team tiger
13.	1968	Salaliittoteoria
14.	1897	PK30
15.	1894	Helmez
16.	1864	Team Kossu
17.	1858	ManseMankelin joukkue
18.	1781	Tenbosse
19.	1773	Indurain
20.	1769	pulmark
21.	1744	Team JTu
22.	1723	Cybbe
23.	1706	Velluz
24.	1624	Team Frosty
25.	1615	kukavaa
26.	1411	Paolo
27.	1408	Pesonito
28.	1074	verano
29.	866	herne
30.	842	Hippo

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	18	*

1.	100	-	ROCHE Nicholas
2.	70	-	ZUBELDIA AGIRRE Haimar
3.	50	-	GONCALVES Jose
4.	35	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
5.	30	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
6.	25	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
7.	20	-	SERRY Pieter
8.	16	-	HANSEN Adam
9.	13	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
10.	10	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
11.	7	-	ARU Fabio
12.	5	-	MAJKA Rafal
13.	3	-	CARDOSO Andre Fernando S. Martins
14.	2	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
15.	1	-	DUMOULIN Tom

time jersey:	25	-	DUMOULIN Tom
points jersey:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
most combative:	10	-	MADRAZO Ángel
best team:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	135	verano
2.	225	Velluz
3.	263	TetedeCourse
4.	207	Tenbosse
5.	223	Team tiger
6.	195	Team OK
7.	248	Team Kossu
8.	256	Team JTu
9.	115	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
10.	197	Team Frosty
11.	258	Team Centerplace
12.	248	Salaliittoteoria
13.	86	pulmark
14.	191	PK30
15.	53	Pesonito
16.	174	Paolo
17.	213	mjjk
18.	248	Mikha
19.	253	maupa
20.	183	ManseMankelin joukkue
21.	148	M. Rontti
22.	57	kukavaa
23.	236	JandoA
24.	148	J_K
25.	100	Indurain
26.	85	Hippo
27.	127	herne
28.	213	Helmez
29.	148	Googol
30.	201	Cybbe

Tilanne 

1.	2953	Mikha
2.	2832	Googol
3.	2609	maupa
4.	2587	Team Centerplace
5.	2529	TetedeCourse
6.	2503	JandoA
7.	2344	mjjk
8.	2264	M. Rontti
9.	2246	J_K
10.	2225	Team OK
11.	2224	Team tiger
12.	2217	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
13.	2216	Salaliittoteoria
14.	2112	Team Kossu
15.	2107	Helmez
16.	2088	PK30
17.	2041	ManseMankelin joukkue
18.	2000	Team JTu
19.	1988	Tenbosse
20.	1931	Velluz
21.	1924	Cybbe
22.	1873	Indurain
23.	1855	pulmark
24.	1821	Team Frosty
25.	1672	kukavaa
26.	1585	Paolo
27.	1461	Pesonito
28.	1209	verano
29.	993	herne
30.	927	Hippo

----------


## Kossu

Jaa Terpstra näköjään jättänyt leikin kesken. No Brambilla tilalle:
Joukkue nyt:
                             Fabio Aru 2500
Joaquim Rodriguez 2000
Rafal Majka 1500 
Tom Dumoulin 1000
Omar Fraile 500
Gianluca Brambilla 500
Nicolas Roche 500
Vasili Kiriyenka 500
Esteban Chaves 500
Louis Meintjes 500
Rahat 10000/10000, vaihdot 7/8

----------


## Centerplace

Vaihdot 5 ja 6. Nieve -> Majka ja Sanchez -> Meintjes
Hieman nyt kalastellaan pisteitä, mut kun on niin tiukkaa.

2500 - ARU Fabio
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
2000 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - FRAILE Omar
500 - MEINTJES Louis
500 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
500 - VAN ASBROEK Tom
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

10000/10000

----------


## Hippo

Ukot vaan lopettaa... Vaihdot 4/8; Talansky ja Tepstra ulos -1500, Arroyo ja Bilbao sisään +1500
Valverde A 3000
Rodriguez J 2000
Arroyo D 1000
Thomas G 1000
Van Asbroeck T 500
Vanendert J 500
Bilbao P 500
Keisse I 500
Rosskopf J 500
Minard S 500

----------


## mjjk

Viimeinen vaihto:

SANCHEZ -> BRAMBILLA

Uusi joukkue:
2500 - ARU Fabio
1500 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1500 - MAJKA Rafal
1000 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - MORENO Daniel
500 - BRAMBILLA Gianluca
500 - ROCHE Nicholas
500 - CHAVES Esteban
500 - FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
500 - MEINTJES Louis

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	19	*

1.	100	-	GOUGEARD Alexis
2.	70	-	SANTOS SIMOES OLIVEIRA Nelson Filipe
3.	50	-	MONFORT Maxime
4.	35	-	AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey
5.	30	-	MACHADO Tiago
6.	25	-	MOINARD Amaël
7.	20	-	DUARTE AREVALO Fabio Andres
8.	16	-	ARROYO DURAN David
9.	13	-	KNEES Christian
10.	10	-	VENTOSO ALBERDI Francisco José
11.	7	-	KING Benjamin
12.	5	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
13.	3	-	BERHANE TEWELDEMEDHIN Natnael 
14.	2	-	VORGANOV Eduard
15.	1	-	IRIZAR ARANBURU Markel

time jersey:	25	-	DUMOULIN Tom
points jersey:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
most combative:	10	-	GOUGEARD Alexis
best team:	5	-	COLOMBIA

Tulokset 

1.	85	Mikha
2.	85	M. Rontti
3.	80	Googol
4.	80	maupa
5.	80	Team Centerplace
6.	80	TetedeCourse
7.	80	J_K
8.	80	Team OK
9.	80	Salaliittoteoria
10.	80	Team Kossu
11.	80	Team JTu
12.	70	Cybbe
13.	65	JandoA
14.	60	mjjk
15.	60	Team tiger
16.	60	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
17.	60	Helmez
18.	45	pulmark
19.	40	PK30
20.	40	ManseMankelin joukkue
21.	40	Pesonito
22.	35	Tenbosse
23.	35	Team Frosty
24.	35	Paolo
25.	30	verano
26.	20	Velluz
27.	20	Indurain
28.	20	Hippo
29.	15	kukavaa
30.	15	herne

Tilanne 

1.	3038	Mikha
2.	2912	Googol
3.	2689	maupa
4.	2667	Team Centerplace
5.	2609	TetedeCourse
6.	2568	JandoA
7.	2404	mjjk
8.	2349	M. Rontti
9.	2326	J_K
10.	2305	Team OK
11.	2296	Salaliittoteoria
12.	2284	Team tiger
13.	2277	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
14.	2192	Team Kossu
15.	2167	Helmez
16.	2128	PK30
17.	2081	ManseMankelin joukkue
18.	2080	Team JTu
19.	2023	Tenbosse
20.	1994	Cybbe
21.	1951	Velluz
22.	1900	pulmark
23.	1893	Indurain
24.	1856	Team Frosty
25.	1687	kukavaa
26.	1620	Paolo
27.	1501	Pesonito
28.	1239	verano
29.	1008	herne
30.	927	Hippo

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	20	*

1.	100	-	PLAZA MOLINA Ruben
2.	70	-	GONCALVES Jose
3.	50	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
4.	35	-	SICARD Romain
5.	30	-	MOINARD Amaël
6.	25	-	VERONA QUINTANILLA Carlos
7.	20	-	HENAO MONTOYA Sergio
8.	16	-	ELISSONDE Kenny
9.	13	-	MONTAGUTI Matteo
10.	10	-	MOSER Moreno
11.	7	-	SANTOS SIMOES OLIVEIRA Nelson Filipe
12.	5	-	MAJKA Rafal
13.	3	-	WARBASSE Larry
14.	2	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
15.	1	-	BENNETT George

time jersey:	25	-	DUMOULIN Tom
points jersey:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	ARU Fabio
best team:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	246	maupa
2.	150	Team OK
3.	131	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
4.	101	M. Rontti
5.	101	Team Frosty
6.	95	ManseMankelin joukkue
7.	90	TetedeCourse
8.	90	Paolo
9.	85	Mikha
10.	85	Googol
11.	85	Team Centerplace
12.	85	J_K
13.	85	Salaliittoteoria
14.	85	Team Kossu
15.	82	pulmark
16.	80	Team JTu
17.	80	Velluz
18.	70	JandoA
19.	70	Team tiger
20.	65	mjjk
21.	65	Helmez
22.	65	Cybbe
23.	45	Pesonito
24.	40	PK30
25.	37	verano
26.	35	Tenbosse
27.	35	Indurain
28.	25	Hippo
29.	20	kukavaa
30.	20	herne

Tilanne 

1.	3123	Mikha
2.	2997	Googol
3.	2935	maupa
4.	2752	Team Centerplace
5.	2699	TetedeCourse
6.	2638	JandoA
7.	2469	mjjk
8.	2455	Team OK
9.	2450	M. Rontti
10.	2411	J_K
11.	2408	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
12.	2381	Salaliittoteoria
13.	2354	Team tiger
14.	2277	Team Kossu
15.	2232	Helmez
16.	2176	ManseMankelin joukkue
17.	2168	PK30
18.	2160	Team JTu
19.	2059	Cybbe
20.	2058	Tenbosse
21.	2031	Velluz
22.	1982	pulmark
23.	1957	Team Frosty
24.	1928	Indurain
25.	1710	Paolo
26.	1707	kukavaa
27.	1546	Pesonito
28.	1276	verano
29.	1028	herne
30.	952	Hippo

----------


## Cybbe

Rodriguez > Degenkolb

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Terpstra -> Sbaragli

----------


## Cybbe

Aloitin kisan pari päivä myöhässä mutta sieltä noistiin, harmi ettei vieläkään ole lopullisia tuloksia kisasta näkyvillä! Kiitos kanssa kisaajille!

----------


## Googol

Sori, olin lomalla. Tulokset tulee ihan kohta.

----------


## Googol

*	STAGE	21	*

1.	100	-	DEGENKOLB John
2.	70	-	VAN POPPEL Danny
3.	50	-	DRUCKER Jean Pierre
4.	35	-	IMPEY Daryl
5.	30	-	VAN DER SANDE Tosh
6.	25	-	RICHEZE Ariel Maximiliano
7.	20	-	MAES Nikolas
8.	16	-	SBARAGLI Kristian
9.	13	-	REZA Kevin
10.	10	-	VAN ASBROECK Tom
11.	7	-	DUQUE Leonardo
12.	5	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
13.	3	-	BENNATI Daniele
14.	2	-	SIMON Julien
15.	1	-	REYNES MIMO Vicente

time jersey:	25	-	ARU Fabio
points jersey:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
mountain jersey:	20	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
combination jersey:	15	-	DUMOULIN Tom
most combative:	10	-	TEAM SKY
best team:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	210	Pesonito
2.	205	Cybbe
3.	165	TetedeCourse
4.	160	Googol
5.	150	Mikha
6.	130	Indurain
7.	125	JandoA
8.	100	Velluz
9.	96	Salaliittoteoria
10.	95	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
11.	90	Team Centerplace
12.	80	maupa
13.	80	J_K
14.	80	Team OK
15.	80	Team Kossu
16.	80	Team JTu
17.	80	M. Rontti
18.	75	PK30
19.	65	kukavaa
20.	60	mjjk
21.	60	Helmez
22.	60	Team tiger
23.	55	Tenbosse
24.	53	pulmark
25.	50	Paolo
26.	45	Team Frosty
27.	40	ManseMankelin joukkue
28.	35	verano
29.	35	Hippo
30.	30	herne

Tilanne 

1.	3273	Mikha
2.	3157	Googol
3.	3015	maupa
4.	2864	TetedeCourse
5.	2842	Team Centerplace
6.	2763	JandoA
7.	2535	Team OK
8.	2530	M. Rontti
9.	2529	mjjk
10.	2503	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
11.	2491	J_K
12.	2477	Salaliittoteoria
13.	2414	Team tiger
14.	2357	Team Kossu
15.	2292	Helmez
16.	2264	Cybbe
17.	2243	PK30
18.	2240	Team JTu
19.	2216	ManseMankelin joukkue
20.	2131	Velluz
21.	2113	Tenbosse
22.	2058	Indurain
23.	2035	pulmark
24.	2002	Team Frosty
25.	1772	kukavaa
26.	1760	Paolo
27.	1756	Pesonito
28.	1311	verano
29.	1058	herne
30.	987	Hippo

----------


## Googol

*INITIAL SELECTION BONUS*

1.	407	Velluz
2.	354	Indurain
3.	341	TetedeCourse
4.	297	ManseMankelin joukkue
5.	296	JandoA
6.	255	pulmark
7.	253	Mikha
8.	249	Tenbosse
9.	245	Team OK
10.	241	Team Centerplace
11.	241	Paolo
12.	237	maupa
13.	233	J_K
14.	231	Team Frosty
15.	229	kukavaa
16.	228	Pesonito
17.	219	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
18.	208	herne
19.	199	Helmez
20.	182	Googol
21.	150	Team Kossu
22.	129	Team JTu
23.	128	verano
24.	104	mjjk
25.	92	Hippo
26.	68	PK30
27.	41	Team tiger
28.	23	M. Rontti
29.	9	Salaliittoteoria
30.	0	Cybbe

Tilanne 

1.	3526	Mikha
2.	3339	Googol
3.	3252	maupa
4.	3205	TetedeCourse
5.	3083	Team Centerplace
6.	3059	JandoA
7.	2780	Team OK
8.	2724	J_K
9.	2722	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
10.	2633	mjjk
11.	2553	M. Rontti
12.	2538	Velluz
13.	2513	ManseMankelin joukkue
14.	2507	Team Kossu
15.	2491	Helmez
16.	2486	Salaliittoteoria
17.	2455	Team tiger
18.	2412	Indurain
19.	2369	Team JTu
20.	2362	Tenbosse
21.	2311	PK30
22.	2290	pulmark
23.	2264	Cybbe
24.	2233	Team Frosty
25.	2001	kukavaa
26.	2001	Paolo
27.	1984	Pesonito
28.	1439	verano
29.	1266	herne
30.	1079	Hippo

*	TEAM	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	2	-	MOVISTAR TEAM
2.	1	-	TEAM SKY
3.	1	-	TEAM KATUSHA

Tulokset 

1.	160	Paolo
2.	108	TetedeCourse
3.	105	Indurain
4.	105	herne
5.	96	verano
6.	84	Velluz
7.	61	Hippo
8.	60	ManseMankelin joukkue
9.	60	Tenbosse
10.	56	Team JTu
11.	55	kukavaa
12.	53	Team tiger
13.	52	pulmark
14.	50	JandoA
15.	48	Team Kossu
16.	33	maupa
17.	29	Team Centerplace
18.	27	Mikha
19.	27	Team Frosty
20.	26	mjjk
21.	26	Salaliittoteoria
22.	24	Helmez
23.	21	Pesonito
24.	20	Team OK
25.	19	Googol
26.	14	PK30
27.	13	Cybbe
28.	10	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
29.	9	J_K
30.	9	M. Rontti

Tilanne 

1.	3553	Mikha
2.	3358	Googol
3.	3313	TetedeCourse
4.	3285	maupa
5.	3112	Team Centerplace
6.	3109	JandoA
7.	2800	Team OK
8.	2733	J_K
9.	2732	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
10.	2659	mjjk
11.	2622	Velluz
12.	2573	ManseMankelin joukkue
13.	2562	M. Rontti
14.	2555	Team Kossu
15.	2517	Indurain
16.	2515	Helmez
17.	2512	Salaliittoteoria
18.	2508	Team tiger
19.	2425	Team JTu
20.	2422	Tenbosse
21.	2342	pulmark
22.	2325	PK30
23.	2277	Cybbe
24.	2260	Team Frosty
25.	2161	Paolo
26.	2056	kukavaa
27.	2005	Pesonito
28.	1535	verano
29.	1371	herne
30.	1140	Hippo

----------


## Googol

*	COMBINATION	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	5	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
2.	4	-	ARU Fabio
3.	3	-	DUMOULIN Tom
4.	2	-	MAJKA Rafal
5.	1	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban

Tulokset 

1.	241	Googol
2.	228	J_K
3.	223	Team Kossu
4.	222	Team Centerplace
5.	221	TetedeCourse
6.	212	Team OK
7.	207	Tenbosse
8.	200	JandoA
9.	198	Mikha
10.	198	maupa
11.	188	Team JTu
12.	180	mjjk
13.	179	Paolo
14.	177	Salaliittoteoria
15.	174	Team tiger
16.	173	M. Rontti
17.	162	Helmez
18.	147	Velluz
19.	144	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
20.	144	Pesonito
21.	133	Team Frosty
22.	124	ManseMankelin joukkue
23.	114	PK30
24.	95	Hippo
25.	93	pulmark
26.	84	herne
27.	63	Indurain
28.	61	kukavaa
29.	57	Cybbe
30.	24	verano

Tilanne 

1.	3751	Mikha
2.	3599	Googol
3.	3534	TetedeCourse
4.	3483	maupa
5.	3334	Team Centerplace
6.	3309	JandoA
7.	3012	Team OK
8.	2961	J_K
9.	2876	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
10.	2839	mjjk
11.	2778	Team Kossu
12.	2769	Velluz
13.	2735	M. Rontti
14.	2697	ManseMankelin joukkue
15.	2689	Salaliittoteoria
16.	2682	Team tiger
17.	2677	Helmez
18.	2629	Tenbosse
19.	2613	Team JTu
20.	2580	Indurain
21.	2439	PK30
22.	2435	pulmark
23.	2393	Team Frosty
24.	2340	Paolo
25.	2334	Cybbe
26.	2149	Pesonito
27.	2117	kukavaa
28.	1559	verano
29.	1455	herne
30.	1235	Hippo

*	MOUNTAINS	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	10	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
2.	7	-	PLAZA MOLINA Ruben
3.	5	-	SCHLECK Frank
4.	3	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
5.	3	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
6.	2	-	GONCALVES Jose
7.	2	-	TORRES AGUDELO Rodolfo Andres
8.	1	-	ROLLAND Pierre
9.	1	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
10.	1	-	CHEREL Mickaël

Tulokset 

1.	310	maupa
2.	267	Mikha
3.	168	Team Frosty
4.	165	JandoA
5.	163	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
6.	163	verano
7.	132	M. Rontti
8.	130	pulmark
9.	121	TetedeCourse
10.	120	Team OK
11.	110	Indurain
12.	105	Pesonito
13.	100	Googol
14.	100	Team Centerplace
15.	100	mjjk
16.	100	Salaliittoteoria
17.	100	Helmez
18.	90	J_K
19.	90	Team JTu
20.	84	Velluz
21.	84	kukavaa
22.	66	Cybbe
23.	63	ManseMankelin joukkue
24.	63	PK30
25.	63	Paolo
26.	50	Team Kossu
27.	0	Team tiger
28.	0	Tenbosse
29.	0	herne
30.	0	Hippo

Tilanne 

1.	4018	Mikha
2.	3793	maupa
3.	3699	Googol
4.	3655	TetedeCourse
5.	3474	JandoA
6.	3434	Team Centerplace
7.	3132	Team OK
8.	3051	J_K
9.	3039	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
10.	2939	mjjk
11.	2867	M. Rontti
12.	2853	Velluz
13.	2828	Team Kossu
14.	2789	Salaliittoteoria
15.	2777	Helmez
16.	2760	ManseMankelin joukkue
17.	2703	Team JTu
18.	2690	Indurain
19.	2682	Team tiger
20.	2629	Tenbosse
21.	2565	pulmark
22.	2561	Team Frosty
23.	2502	PK30
24.	2403	Paolo
25.	2400	Cybbe
26.	2254	Pesonito
27.	2201	kukavaa
28.	1722	verano
29.	1455	herne
30.	1235	Hippo

----------


## Googol

*	POINTS	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	10	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
2.	7	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
3.	5	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
4.	3	-	DUMOULIN Tom
5.	3	-	ROCHE Nicholas
6.	2	-	ARU Fabio
7.	2	-	DEGENKOLB John
8.	1	-	MAJKA Rafal
9.	1	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
10.	1	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin

Tulokset 

1.	315	Mikha
2.	315	maupa
3.	329	Googol
4.	316	TetedeCourse
5.	352	JandoA
6.	336	Team Centerplace
7.	250	Team OK
8.	267	J_K
9.	171	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
10.	249	mjjk
11.	232	M. Rontti
12.	252	Velluz
13.	302	Team Kossu
14.	276	Salaliittoteoria
15.	204	Helmez
16.	236	ManseMankelin joukkue
17.	310	Team JTu
18.	378	Indurain
19.	306	Team tiger
20.	333	Tenbosse
21.	177	pulmark
22.	242	Team Frosty
23.	210	PK30
24.	238	Paolo
25.	170	Cybbe
26.	132	Pesonito
27.	125	kukavaa
28.	90	verano
29.	105	herne
30.	343	Hippo

Tilanne 

1.	4333	Mikha
2.	4108	maupa
3.	4028	Googol
4.	3971	TetedeCourse
5.	3826	JandoA
6.	3770	Team Centerplace
7.	3382	Team OK
8.	3318	J_K
9.	3210	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
10.	3188	mjjk
11.	3099	M. Rontti
12.	3105	Velluz
13.	3130	Team Kossu
14.	3065	Salaliittoteoria
15.	2981	Helmez
16.	2996	ManseMankelin joukkue
17.	3013	Team JTu
18.	3068	Indurain
19.	2988	Team tiger
20.	2962	Tenbosse
21.	2742	pulmark
22.	2803	Team Frosty
23.	2712	PK30
24.	2641	Paolo
25.	2570	Cybbe
26.	2386	Pesonito
27.	2326	kukavaa
28.	1812	verano
29.	1560	herne
30.	1578	Hippo

*	OVERALL	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	25	-	ARU Fabio
2.	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
3.	18	-	MAJKA Rafal
4.	16	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
5.	15	-	CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
6.	14	-	DUMOULIN Tom
7.	13	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
8.	12	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
9.	11	-	MORENO FERNANDEZ Daniel
10.	10	-	MEINTJES Louis
11.	7	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
12.	7	-	ARROYO DURAN David
13.	6	-	BRAMBILLA Gianluca
14.	6	-	DE CLERCQ Bart
15.	5	-	SICARD Romain
16.	3	-	ELISSONDE Kenny
17.	2	-	JEANDESBOZ Fabrice
18.	2	-	CARDOSO Andre Fernando S. Martins
19.	1	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
20.	1	-	ROSA Diego

Tulokset 

1.	1681	mjjk
2.	1667	J_K
3.	1647	Team Kossu
4.	1593	Tenbosse
5.	1574	Team OK
6.	1571	Googol
7.	1542	Helmez
8.	1516	JandoA
9.	1506	Team Centerplace
10.	1452	Team JTu
11.	1437	TetedeCourse
12.	1434	Salaliittoteoria
13.	1413	maupa
14.	1389	pulmark
15.	1343	Paolo
16.	1337	Mikha
17.	1323	M. Rontti
18.	1309	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
19.	1235	PK30
20.	1118	Team tiger
21.	1022	ManseMankelin joukkue
22.	993	Team Frosty
23.	987	Indurain
24.	909	Pesonito
25.	855	kukavaa
26.	798	Velluz
27.	667	Hippo
28.	552	verano
29.	546	herne
30.	452	Cybbe

Lopputulokset 

1.	5670	Mikha
2.	5599	Googol
3.	5521	maupa
4.	5408	TetedeCourse
5.	5342	JandoA
6.	5276	Team Centerplace
7.	4985	J_K
8.	4956	Team OK
9.	4869	mjjk
10.	4777	Team Kossu
11.	4555	Tenbosse
12.	4523	Helmez
13.	4519	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
14.	4499	Salaliittoteoria
15.	4465	Team JTu
16.	4422	M. Rontti
17.	4131	pulmark
18.	4106	Team tiger
19.	4055	Indurain
20.	4018	ManseMankelin joukkue
21.	3984	Paolo
22.	3947	PK30
23.	3903	Velluz
24.	3796	Team Frosty
25.	3295	Pesonito
26.	3181	kukavaa
27.	3022	Cybbe
28.	2364	verano
29.	2245	Hippo
30.	2106	herne

----------


## Hippo

Uuuh, täpärä viimehetken sijoitusparannus, toiseksiviimeiseksi...

----------


## Paolo

Onnittelut Mikha!!!

----------


## Kossu

Onnea voittajille ja kiitos Googolille järjestelyistä!

----------


## Velluz

Hyvin alkanut kisa tyrehtyi mangerin työkiireisiin. No, ei mahda kuin niellä tappionsa.

----------


## Mikha

Kiitoksia myös omasta puolestani Googolille järjestelyistä ja kaikille kanssakisaajille myös. Ekaa kertaa aktiivisemmin mukana joten voitto hieman yllätti. Toki onneakin tarvitaan, esimerkkinä Schleckin ja Torresin kaksoisvoitto, jotka olin jo heivaamassa pihalle paria etappia aiemmin.

Mutta joo, hauskaa oli ja olipahan erittäin mielenkiintoinen Vuelta. Harmi että Froomea ja Nibalia ei nähty loppuun saakka mukana, mutta Dumoulin toi yllättävän lisämausteen .

Toivottavasti kisataan taas Girossa.

----------


## maupa

Onnittelut voittajalle ja kiitokset järjestäjälle. Itsellä kymmenes  osallistuminen ja kolmas podium. Hieno peli. Osallistujamääräkin sen kun  kasvaa vuosi vuodelta.

----------

